# Ask the person below......



## MY MIKADO

you a question? It is fun we all get to learn something about the other person.

Do you like morning or night?


----------



## Judy

Night.

Do you like beer or wine?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Def. wine 

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Judy

Pizza! (that's a food, right  )

Do you prefer to drive a car or truck?


----------



## ericschevy

Truck.

Do you cut your finger nails or bite them??


----------



## Judy

Bite then file them.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ericschevy

Coke.

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## zamora209

lasagna

Direct TV or Cable


----------



## smokey_joe

Cable

blonde or brunette?


----------



## cane76

both are cool to me!!!!


----------



## redog

*Im with Keith*

male dogs or female dogs?


----------



## natdidier

that's hard, cuz i love them both, but i will say female dog...

Summer or Winter??


----------



## ericschevy

Summer.

Chevy or Ford??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

*definately*

chevy

ice cream or brownies?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Brownies!!!!!!

Where would you like to vacation?


----------



## ericschevy

Florida.

Country or Rock??


----------



## TashasLegend

Rock! I hate country music.

Sneakers or flip flops?


----------



## ericschevy

*me too..*

Sneakers..

House or Apartment??


----------



## MY MIKADO

Def a house.

On a date do your perfer a movie or dancing?


----------



## smokey_joe

Dancing

love or lust


----------



## MY MIKADO

I think I have lusted enough I'll go for love next time around. 


Read a book or watch the movie? example...... John Grisham "The Client."


----------



## sw_df27

Cancun



Lake or Pool?


----------



## ericschevy

With dogs, Lake.
With out dogs, Pool.

From breeder or rescue??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

*oooo*

thats a tough one... I would say a breeder (only because you would know it's history with health issues)

roses or daisies?


----------



## smokey_joe

tulips!!!

email or postcards?


----------



## sw_df27

E-mail

Go to the movies or rent a movie?


----------



## smokey_joe

rent

beer or whiskey?


----------



## ericschevy

Southern Comfort and Coke..LOL  

Carpet or hardwood floors??


----------



## wheezie

carpet

city or country?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Def the country with lots of land!!!!


plain or buttered popcorn?


----------



## sw_df27

Buttered definatly!!!



Go out and party or Party at someones house?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I haven't partied in 16yrs when I found out I was going to be a mom but I did like going out and partying.


would you go horse back riding or four wheeling?


----------



## sw_df27

that's a hard one that's not fair I guess Horseback cause I have a 4 wheeler and i can ride it anytime but I don't have a horse!!!


Exotic vacation or daredevil vacation (skydiving or something like that)


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm too much of a chicken so Ill go exotic.


Would you ever eat octopus or some other weird food?


----------



## Judy

Perhaps, if prepared in a delectable way.

hamburgs or hotdogs?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

cheese burger. 

fries with ketchup or fries with chilli cheese?!


----------



## Crown Royal

Chili cheese...

Camping...in a tent or a cabin?


----------



## bullybabe

in a cabin........


The Shield or Law and Order?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Law and Order.....



What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## sw_df27

Thanksgiving & X-mas can't deside I have too!!


Famous dead person you would like to meet? why?


----------



## smokey_joe

Jimmy Hoffa. I'd ask him where his body is.

Super Man or Bat Man?


----------



## ericschevy

Bat man..

McDonalds or Burger King??


----------



## wheezie

BK 

hillary or obama


----------



## ericschevy

wheezie said:


> BK
> 
> hillary or obama


?????????????....LOL


----------



## wheezie

lol as in which one for primarys


----------



## sw_df27

I say Hillary


Mexican food or chinese food?


----------



## redog

Both

fishing or shopping


----------



## ericschevy

Fishing..

NHRA or Nascar??


----------



## bullybabe

Nascar

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## smokey_joe

YES!!!!

your place or your date's?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I know it wasn't my question but I too believe in spirits.

I would go to my dates if I got in a fight with him I would want to be reminded of him in MY HOME.

What modern technology could you live without?


----------



## Judy

Tivo.

If you could live anywhere, where would that be?


----------



## ericschevy

Beverly Hills..LOL

Scrabble or Pictionary??


----------



## bullybabe

Pictionary

Oscar De La Hoya or Floyd Mayweather
(boxing for those who don't know..lol)


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sorry I don't either of them. When did Ali quit?


If you could be anything what would you be?


----------



## sw_df27

bill gates wife lol!


Freddy or Jason?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Freddy.


What is your favorite colour?


----------



## ericschevy

Blue...


Windows pc or MAC??


----------



## redog

Mac!
horsepower or gas mileage


----------



## zamora209

redog said:


> Mac!
> horsepower or gas mileage


Horse power,and Oscar de la hoya

CD or MP3s


----------



## MY MIKADO

Cd's but only at home I like the radio in the car.


being rich or being happy?


----------



## sw_df27

rich so i could help out my family and that would make me happy lol.


Favorite color?


----------



## Bullygirl807

Baby yellow

muscle car or sports car?


----------



## sw_df27

muscle car!


cable or satilite


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm so lame I have two channels.


Which uniform do you like best Marines or Navy?


----------



## sw_df27

Navy because I love white clothes!



coke or pepsi products?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Coka-Cola!!!!

Do you say soda or pop?


----------



## Judy

soda

do you say fountain or bubbler?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Fountain I never heard of bubbler before.lol


What is your favorite breakfast?


----------



## sw_df27

homemade omlets!


Nike or Adidas?


----------



## smokey_joe

Nike, Swoosh!!!

Uhhhmmm, let's see...

Are you willing to cry in front of people?


----------



## bullybabe

Yes...lol

McDonalds or Burger King


----------



## MY MIKADO

BK


If you had a choice would use public transit or drive your own car?


----------



## smokey_joe

Drive

do you believe in the dealth penalty?


----------



## bullybabe

yes

beer or liquior ( I don't like either, but I thought I would ask..LOL)


----------



## Jewels

Southern comfort and jagermiester

Do you perfer off roading in a truck or racing in a car?


----------



## wheezie

racing,

lincoln or caddilac


----------



## smokey_joe

i can't afford either.

who's your favorite actor?


----------



## MY MIKADO

OMG there are so many that I like best I guess I would have to say Denzle Washington.

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## wheezie

funny you said denzel cause my favorite movie is Malcolm X 

crunchey or poof cheetos


----------



## Judy

crunchy

coffee: hot or iced?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Wayne I love Malcolm X too. A great movie.

I like my coffe hot and black. I just can't get into to all the flavors.

Do you haul your own garbage to the transfer station or do you have it picked up?


----------



## sw_df27

picked up......



Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## bullybabe

Chocolate


Ketchup or mustard


----------



## MY MIKADO

Ketchup!!

Do you talk for your dogs?


----------



## sw_df27

everyday like they are my kids. lol!


ever been in a wreck? just asking I just wrecked my truck this morning lol


----------



## ericschevy

Yup, I have a bionic leg...

History or future???


----------



## wheezie

history,

money or love


----------



## MY MIKADO

Love....


What is your biggest fear?


----------



## wheezie

clowns... i hate clowns. 

what is your true passion


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have alway done rescue work. I would love to have the money to set-up my own shelter where I could take all animals. I love to work with the really abused ones. I don't think there is anything better then to have an animal trust you after it has been very abused.


Would you prujur yourself for a loved one?


----------



## smokey_joe

Depends on what they did.

Do you believe in God?


----------



## ericschevy

Yupper.

Believe in reincarnation??


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yes... I believe that everything can come back. I actually believe that my brother is in my son. My son does things and says things that are so my brother but Richard killed himself a year before my son was born. 


If you could be any animal what would you be?


----------



## sw_df27

a white lion or a dolphin one of the two.....



sea world or walt disney?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sea world. I have been to either.


Do you believe in destiny?


----------



## sw_df27

yes


do you belive in psychics?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sure do!!!!


What is your favorite season?


----------



## sw_df27

spring or fall they feel the same too me not to hot not to cold!



4-wheel drive or 2-wheel drive?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I supose 4wheel drive is nice but I do alright with 2 wheel drive. 


Are you afraid to show emotions?


----------



## sw_df27

only when I sad and feel like crying.........




bacon or sausage?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sausage.....ceddar betters yummy!!!!!


If you choose a time to have other than this one when you liked to have born?


----------



## smokey_joe

I would want to be born 200 yrs. in the future. I can read about the past.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## sw_df27

scrambled w/cheese or made into an omelet........


do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## redog

Heck yes.........BOO! 

Save money or spend it?


----------



## sw_df27

Save Money What is that????????? lol have you looked at gas prices lately..



Drive a car or ride in a car?


----------



## Midwest Bully

*DRIVE!!!* ...lmao 

Fishing or swimming?


----------



## smokey_joe

Swimming!!! (I like to fish, too, though)

Bicycles or skateboards?


----------



## Midwest Bully

*Bicycle*

*Horseback riding or dirt bike?*


----------



## sw_df27

Horseback riding your less likely to brake down or get stuck lol


take a plane or drive on a trip?


----------



## zamora209

Plane



Brand name or does'nt matter


----------



## ericschevy

Depends..LOL I can't stand Kellogg's frosted mini wheats but I love the off brands...


Play for money or for charity???


----------



## MY MIKADO

For money. 50/50 draws are my favorite tho.


would you spend the night in a cemetary?


----------



## sw_df27

yes already have we use to do that on halloween 



would you play with a weegie board?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Use to play one all the time as a kid.


What would change in your life?


----------



## sw_df27

Watching my stepdad die changed my life already in all good ways I mean I really miss him but I no longer do any of the crazy stuff I use too!




If you could be anything you wanted what would it be?


----------



## smokey_joe

A defense attorney. 

If you could invent a time machine and change one event in your life, what would it be?


----------



## sw_df27

not going to college right after highschool....


What is the most memerable time in your life?


----------



## MY MIKADO

As a kid we use to do fun stuff when my dad didn't drink. I guess the summer we went to waskish (my dad home) and we were on red lake and the spiders came in they floated across the lake in the millions it was so awsome. I only saw it once it was something I would never forget. Also the time we were on Rainy Lake and the mayflies came in. They only live long enough to mate and we were there. I remeber standing next to my daddy. I miss him I wish I would have listen to him more.


If you could have one trait or ablitiy that you don't have now what would it be?


----------



## sw_df27

mine would be the ability to let some of the past go and stop being angry about the past...........


Most Important piece of advice someone ever gave you?


----------



## ericschevy

look to the future and don't dwell on the past..


Do you experience De Ja Vu??


----------



## sw_df27

yeah alot more then what should be normal............


do you have good dreams or bad dreams?


----------



## bradthepit

I have weird dreams, but good i spose...

At night, do you prefer a hot chocolate or make love? trust me eh? :stick:


----------



## sw_df27

make love I will never turn that down! lol



reality T.V shows or regular T.V. shows (non reality lol)?:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO

I can't pick.... I love survivor and the Amazing Race. But I enjoy Cold Case and the CSI shows too. My favorite show is Criminal Minds.


Do you drive the speed limit or faster?


----------



## GSDBulldog

I try to maintain the speed limit. That counts for something.

Alchoholic or non?


----------



## cane76

umm..i dont like the word alcholic,hehe.
on the subject bud light or coors light...


----------



## pantera2006

None..... American beer sucks.... hehe...... Canadian.....

Do you like your men/ladies tattoo'd or not tattoo'd??


----------



## sw_df27

I love men with Tattoo's but have to be tan!!!!!


do you have a tattoo?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I like tattoos I just don't like them ALL over so you can't see any skin.


Have you ever seen spirits and what did you do?


----------



## sw_df27

the only spirits I have ever seen are family and it's in my dreams so I don't do anything just talk to them!


have you ever wondered what your own funeral would be like? If there would be alot of people or not?


----------



## zamora209

For some reason I always imagined my funeral with tons of people,And a Marriachi band



What annoys you the most?


----------



## American_Pit13

Being late for appoinments or work.


which are better friends of same sex or opposite sex?


----------



## sw_df27

opposite sex that way you don't have to worry about them trying to sleep with you man!!!!



straight whiskey or mixed fruity drinks?


----------



## American_Pit13

STRAIGHT. 



Laptop or Desk top? Which preffered.


----------



## sw_df27

laptop you can take it anywhere!



morning person or night owl?


----------



## American_Pit13

Should I give someone else a chance to respond ? LOL.
Night Owl





Water or Soda??


----------



## MY MIKADO

pop... water gives me heartburn.


What is your favorite pass time activity?


----------



## pantera2006

My reptiles and feeding them....


What is you opinion of feeding a live rat to a python??

Just had to ask!!!!:cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13

I have always had pet rats and love them, But anyone who cares about thier snake would feed live animals to it. When an animal dies its body starts emiting poisons within its self and those poisions are dangerous and unhealthy for the snake. I used to have a ball python and she was the greatest. and blablablala lol

should say silver and black but it will work. lol.









Whats you favorite football team? or sports team if your not a football fan.


----------



## zamora209

49ers!!been a fan since I was 7,Doing big things this year







Favorite shoe?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Canvas deck shoe.


Does your brain or heart help make your decisions?


----------



## American_Pit13

Brain. I have to be prepared for everything and have everything for the next month being prepared. No loss ends. 







How many different kinds of animals do you have?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Six unless you count the geese, ducks and chickens seperate then it is 8. We have dogs, cats, rabbits, horses, goats and the above mentioned.



If you could have any job what would you most love to to do?


----------



## sw_df27

Either own a cruise ship or fly a fighter jet!



If you had too which would you do bunjee jump or sky dive?


----------



## smokey_joe

Bungee jump!!! All the way, baby!!!

Would you rather fly around the world or sail around the world? (If you were given the chance and choice between the two?)


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sail!!!!!


What is your BIGGEST pet peeve?


----------



## sw_df27

I always have to have a fan going for the sound even if it's freezing outside I have to have a fan or I won't sleep even at work I know wierd!


what is the worst thing that has ever happened to you?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Loosing both of my parents. My dad died when I was 28 and my mama died when I was 36. I still have soooo many questions I would like to ask them. 



Which do you think is mightier the pen or the sword and why?


----------



## smokey_joe

The sword, it can kill you. Of course, niether would feel too good if it stabbedd you in the eye...

Marines or Navy?


----------



## American_Pit13

mmmmm marine boys mmmm.lol. Oh wait what do you mean by marine or navy lol.




Chevy or Ford?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Chevy baby!!!!!! FORD stands for found on the rez dead.



How do you guys fell about immigration?


----------



## wheezie

im a little split becaue alf the fam is mexican, and yeah we jump lol. it really pisses me off when forigners wont speak english or dont know how ill leave it at that


----------



## sw_df27

Ahhh Wheezie you forgot to ask a question!!!!!!! lol

I agree with you on the whole english thing they should at least speak it....



hair dyed or natrual?


----------



## wheezie

lol opps i did thanks for taking over for me lol. i like it natural unless you got some napy hair and need a weave or nasty hair and need it colored lol. 


great money at a job that you dont like or crappy money at a job you like


----------



## cane76

MY MIKADO said:


> Chevy baby!!!!!! FORD stands for found on the rez dead.
> 
> How do you guys fell about immigration?


Imigrints build your houses,harvest and grow your produce and are generally the back bone of the usas construction,farming and warehouse industrys.there absolutly essential...

iD WORK THE JOB THAT MADE THE MOST $ SUCK IT UP AND GET R DONE,money is really important...


----------



## wheezie

cane76 said:


> Imigrints build your houses,harvest and grow your produce and are generally the back bone of the usas construction,farming and warehouse industrys.there absolutly essential...
> 
> iD WORK THE JOB THAT MADE THE MOST $ SUCK IT UP AND GET R DONE,money is really important...


man i could tal about htis for a while but thats a whole nother thread lol


----------



## Judy

rum or whisky?


----------



## American_Pit13

why is the rum always gone? lol rum=yum





Do you pick up hitchhikers?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Not anymore. My dad picked up everyone so I did too until a man from a small town north of here picked up two teenage kids and they killed him. I was gonna pick up this guy one night he had a dog but Mikado wouldn't let him in the van.

BTW Keith I agree where would this country be with out the immigrates.



Do you wish you could afford to go back to school?


----------



## American_Pit13

Afford to go back .LOL. I just got free of school.



Why do you like Pitbulls?


----------



## zamora209

I like how their appearance is nothing like their personality,most of the time



Have you ever gotten in a fight?


----------



## cane76

sure,ive won fights lost fights,been jumped,all that.
If you couldnt own the apbt,what breed would you keep,or would you just become a cat person,lol...


----------



## American_Pit13

If the Bull Terrier was not banned with the APBT I would go with that. But if to Bull Terrier went down to I would have to go with a Boxer. ( yes a Boxer lol)


What kind of music do you like?


----------



## wheezie

i like it all from hip hop to rock and country, only thing i hate death metal and most rap, my all time favorite is 70's R&B i love me some al green

who is you favorite actor


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is an awful question there are so many actors I like. Denzel Washington, Samuel Jackson, James Wood, Kieth Carridean to name a few.


If you were on a deserted island who would want to be with you?


----------



## Judy

Captain Jack Sparrow  

If you could only take one BOOK with you, which would you take?


----------



## wheezie

autobigoraphy of malcoml X, and in second where the red fern grows

whats your favorite album


----------



## aimee235

I don't know what the album is called but I like the cd that has the song Du Hast on it. It's by Rammstein. Although I can't understand most of it.

What's your favorite thing to have for dinner?


----------



## wheezie

fried chicken, and to go more in dtail her would be the meal, chicken, corn on the cob, corbread, collards, and wash it down with some ice tea

favorite sport?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm no good at sports but I love to watch hockey.


If you won big money (I mean like a million) what would you do first?


----------



## wheezie

buy a lot of land, 

if you had to live on any other country where would it be


----------



## sw_df27

Prob Germany!



If you had to choose another lang to speak instead of english what would it be?


----------



## aimee235

I think either French or Spanish. I like pretty sounds.

Do you wear slippers? Lol.


----------



## smokey_joe

Nope, no slippers. Barefoot in the house flip flops outside.

What's the meanest thing you've ever done to someone?


----------



## wheezie

wow thats a tuff one i have been known to be a bsatrd from time to time, probably when i figured out a way to break up with my X by manipuatiing the situation and making it her faut just so i didint feel bad about it. 

what the nicest thing you have ever done


----------



## MY MIKADO

I bought a whole lot of christmas gifts for one of the nursing homes one year that was fun. I like to just buy something for someone I don't know just because. Last year there was an old woman at the mall and she wanted this little plaque I could tell she didn't have much money I bought then laft the store and had the cleck go give it to her. I watched from out front. It was so cool.




If you see a car trying to turn into you lane and nobody lets them out do you stop and let them go?


----------



## sw_df27

normally yes really depends on if I'm already ticked off or not! lol



do you use you blinkers all the time or just sometimes?


----------



## smokey_joe

Blinkers?? I always use my turn signals. It's just habbit. 

Do you think people should be allowed to smoke in public places?


----------



## aimee235

No. I think smoking is icky. It makes it hard for me to breath.

What do you do on your days off?


----------



## American_Pit13

Talk to you wierdo lol.





how old would you like to live to?


----------



## aimee235

I would like to live to 200 years old(forever would be better though)then I could learn alot more. As long as I am able to move and I'm not crazy. Lol.

What is your favorite T.V. Show?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Criminal Minds!!!! 


If you could have one person past or present to spend the day with who would it be and why?


----------



## smokey_joe

My grandmother. I would get some recipes!!!

What's your dream car?


----------



## sw_df27

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4701/lotusldy1.jpg

I also would like to see what everybodies dream car would be!


----------



## MY MIKADO

My dream car would be a fully restored '57 chevy. I want it in white and teal.


What is your favorite type of date?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Well I guess none of yous like to go out on a date. I will aska different question.

Would you risk your life to save your dog?


----------



## wheezie

i would most def risk my life, and my perfect date would be to be able to have my girl here in the united states and not japan lol, 

whats you favorite song


----------



## smokey_joe

That's too hard, Wheezie, I have all kinds of favorite songs. Depends on what kind of mood I'm in and where I'm going and if I'm drinking...

Besides this site, what is your favorite?


----------



## wheezie

probably myspace, 

whats your favorite magazine


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is a hard one too I guess I would pick Country Side.


Do you like to go to Auction Sales?


----------



## American_Pit13

Never been to one. Sounds like fun tho.



Have you ever went to meet somone in person that you met online? ( for anyreason lol )


----------



## evan_pitbull

NO I dont trust people that easy.

What do you do for work?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm a sales associate for Pamida. If you have never heard of this store it is one of the first dept stores of the midwest. We have lots of great stuff a reasonable prices. Is that what I wanted to do with my life? No I wanted to be a vet. 



Do you like your job?


----------



## ErikH

MY MIKADO said:


> Do you like your job?


I love my job. I run quite a few websites part-time which I own (at times, some of the sites were lucrative enough to be a full-time job, but not lately! lol), which I love doing. Besides that, myself and my girlfriend do some maintenance work and painting for my step dad who owns 75 or so rent houses. It's okay work, decent pay and I make my own hours.

I'm my own boss in both of these jobs, thankfully... I don't know if I could have it any other way.

Question for the next person:
*What's something you would like to see changed about this site and/or RateMyPitbull?*


----------



## MY MIKADO

I would like to see more debates but I would want every one to be mature enough to realize that we all have our own ideas and thought and to be respectfull of them. I would love to see people new and old ask questions start a game anything that you would think would generate involvement from the board.


What is your favorite part of owning a pitbull?


----------



## texpitbull2

working with them .



comics or cartoons????


----------



## MY MIKADO

Actually I'm weird I guess I don't care for either really. I read the comics only because I get tired of the depressing news in paper.


Horror movies or Drama?


----------



## texpitbull2

Drama its more of and art 


tats or brands


----------



## MY MIKADO

Tat's I'm def going to get one on my 40th b-day in Feb. I want one of Mikado and Chalice on my right shoulder.

If you had a choice of being rich and depressed or poor and happy which would you choose?


----------



## buzhunter

poor and happy- no question



if you could change one thing for apbts what would it be?


----------



## italianwjt

buzhunter said:


> poor and happy- no question
> 
> if you could change one thing for apbts what would it be?


the image.

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## buzhunter

Ausralia. Steve Irwins zoo


who is your favorite dog of all times?:woof:


----------



## ashbash91

Most Wanted Kennels Dom-P

Whats your favor bloodline?


----------



## wheezie

thats really tuff, but bailys got me wanting to say tnt.

working or show lines?


----------



## texpitbull2

working all the way


your cookin or your dads?


----------



## Niclexis

my dad's

single and loving it or alone and miserable?


----------



## italianwjt

taken and loving it.

Favorite Military Branch (Marines, Army, etc) ?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Marines love those uniforms.


If you could change something in the past would you?


----------



## ashbash91

Nope cause I believe everything happens for a reason!


Japanese cars or American cars?


----------



## MY MIKADO

American cars. 


Interesting..... if you could buy all your stuff American made would you?


----------



## texpitbull2

yes , if we buy more here it would make more jobs and there would be lesss crime and homeless people .



have your own kids or just watch some one elses ?


----------



## smokey_joe

texpitbull2 said:


> yes , if we buy more here it would make more jobs and there would be lesss crime and homeless people .
> 
> have your own kids or just watch some one elses ?


watch someone elses.

What's the best gift you ever received?


----------



## bullybabe

My mother gave me her wedding band this past xmas!! (I creid like a baby)

What was the first car you ever owned?


----------



## American_Pit13

92' Buick regal.


Do you like reptiles for pets?


----------



## texpitbull2

not to much after waking up with on in the bed . it was our snake .


decal or bumper stickers?


----------



## Niclexis

Decal.



Hunting or Fishing?(Yes, I know they are almost the same thing LOL.)


----------



## wheezie

hunting

chicken or steak


----------



## Niclexis

steak


Here is a Southern one....

Alligator or Frog?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Frog I don't have to fear for my life. lol


Should marijuan be legal?


----------



## wheezie

yes

martin luther king jr or malcolm X


----------



## Niclexis

I had to think about this one. But I would have to go with Martin Luther King Jr. 


Tongue Ring or Navel Ring?


----------



## MY MIKADO

wheezie said:


> yes
> 
> martin luther king jr or malcolm X


Both were great in their own rights. I think that Malcolm was a bit ahead of his time that is why most people don't even rember that he was part of the movement. Martin Luther King Jr. was pivitol in the movement as being the right persona to generate the mulitude of people that was need to bring about change. I love them both.

I don't care for either a tongue or navel piece. On some people the eyebrow looks good.

What do you feel is the most important part of American history?


----------



## Deuce

Stopping Prohibition :cheers:

*Should it be Mandatory for Pit-bull Owners to have Homeowners\Renters insurance?* up:


----------



## MY MIKADO

NO i hate being told what I need or should do.

If you could meet anybody in the world who would you want to meet and why?


----------



## Chica

*HUGH Hefner.....Do i have to explain why?*

If you had a Million Dollars Tax free,what would you do with it?


----------



## Judy

Buy an island that was bsl free  


coffee: iced or hot?


----------



## smokey_joe

Not a coffee fan either way. If I had to choose, I'd just hold a hot one on a cold day.  

If you could live in any time period, when would you have lived?


----------



## texpitbull2

in old china when honor was what it was all about .


Indian with dot or Indian with feather?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have to side with my ancestors Indian with a feather. Actually My Great Uncle was an Honorary Cheif. Kinda cool!!! His name Was Paul Beaulieu.

If you could know many languages which would you choose?


----------



## italianwjt

SPANISH, and chinese/japanese

would you parachute, or bunge jump? (couldnt think of anything else)


----------



## smokey_joe

Bungee jump.


If you could have any profession for a day, what would it be?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Supreme Court Judge. But could I be that for a month?


If you could have one talent what would it be?


----------



## Niclexis

Write with my toes.

If you had one super power what would it be?


----------



## FyrFytr998

X-Ray Vision

Boxer/Briefs (Male)
Panty/Thong (Female)


----------



## American_Pit13

Thong




X Box or Playstation


----------



## smokey_joe

We have both. We play the 360 the most. I like the Wii the best.

Rock, rap, or country?


----------



## italianwjt

well today i was listening to country so, i'll say country, then rock
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
rapoke: 

southpark or family guy?


----------



## smokey_joe

I like South Park the best, but I like Family Guy, too. Stewey makes the show.

Peppermints or butterscotch?


----------



## Niclexis

peppermint

family guy or futurama?


----------



## italianwjt

without a doubt, family guy. 

gummy bears or....gummy worms?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Bears

Do the majority of your walls of your house have bold colors or more muted color tones?


----------



## Judy

It had muted but I'm changing to bold. Just to see how it looks.

wallpaper or paint?


----------



## bullybabe

paint...

plain or peanut m & m's???


----------



## Niclexis

Plain

Ranch or Italian dressing?


----------



## smokey_joe

Ranch.

Cookies or cakes?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I guess cookies. I like potatoe chips better.


Are you a wallflower or a social butterfly?


----------



## Judy

social butterfly. i love talking to and meeting different people. 

are you an introvert or extrovert?


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is a hard question. I'm an extorvert at work because my job is customer service for Pamida but in new situatuions I'm an introvert unless there is a heated topic that I feel passionate about. Most people that know me say there is no way that I'm shy but I am.


Do you try new things just to be-able to say you tried it?


----------



## Judy

Depends. For instance I tried new foods, like salmon, but I refused to try that shock game thingie that was all the rage around last Christmas.

Are you a leader or follower?


----------



## MY MIKADO

leader!!! My way is best lol 


Are you a strickly by the book or do you make your own rules?


----------



## Niclexis

make my own rules.


broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## texpitbull2

broccoli or cauliflower. i wuld have to say broccoli but realy I dont eat eather of them.




breakfest in bed are morning sex?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

morning sex

Drive the speed limit or Speed???


----------



## smokey_joe

Judy said:


> Depends. For instance I tried new foods, like salmon, but I refused to try that shock game thingie that was all the rage around last Christmas.
> 
> Are you a leader or follower?


I've gotta ask, what's the shock game?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I drive 60mph no matter where I'm at. I think the person that had my car before me drove that speed cause that is where she settles in at.


Do you have a name for your car?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

The Beast

is your big to really the longest one or is your second toe the long one?


----------



## MY MIKADO

My big toe is the longer one.

Do you call things like screw drivers and couches he orshe and which gender do you use more.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I use She...

Football baseball or basketball??


----------



## smokey_joe

Basketball.

Are you better at math or english?


----------



## Judy

English.

Here's the shock game:










board game, or video game?


----------



## FyrFytr998

Video Games

Letterman or Leno?


----------



## italianwjt

(conan obrian)..... letterman 

night or day person?


----------



## MY MIKADO

night person..


Do you follow your zodiac sign?


----------



## Niclexis

No.

Donk, Box, or Bubble? 


Nick I know you know what this means LOL. Yay to the south.


----------



## MY MIKADO

What the heck are you talking about Nicole


----------



## hell no they wont go

that makes no sense but i'll jump in. hiking or sun bathing


----------



## litter mates

hiking

T.V or Radio ?


----------



## BlueDiva

TV

to legalize or not to legalize :cheers:


----------



## hell no they wont go

legalize...........................sports car or suv?


----------



## litter mates

sport cars

near sighted or far sighted?


----------



## MY MIKADO

near sighted......


bath or shower?


----------



## litter mates

shower is there any thing else. plus i don't want to bathe in my own dirt!!!!


blonde, brunette, or red head??


----------



## Judy

I've been all of those colors, lol - I like the red best.


Red Sox or Rockies?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Well if I only get those two to chose from I'll take the Red Sox.......


Open present on Christmas Eve or Christmas Morning?


----------



## smokey_joe

Christmas morning.

Turkey or ham??


----------



## MY MIKADO

Turkey!!!!!

hunting..... for it or against it?


----------



## smokey_joe

for it if it's a means for food or other necessity, against it if it's just for sport.

movies or books?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Books.... I'm an avid reader.


Would you pay more taxes if it meant everyone had health care?


----------



## Turbo

everyone here has free health care. If we didnt i no i wouldnt want to pay more taxes id just expect it done.

coke or pepsi ? maccas or burger king ?


----------



## hell no they wont go

coke and burgerking. 

yellow or red?


----------



## litter mates

red

steelers or cowboys????


----------



## MY MIKADO

Steelers:thumbsup: 


history buff or a science buff?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

history buff

Cheerios or Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Niether I don't eat cold cerel.


Breakfast or bunch?


----------



## hell no they wont go

breakfast

hawii or greece?


----------



## Turbo

Greece !

Woman\Man of your dreams (like miss universe for instance) or car of your dreams, like Lamborghini ? Lol !


----------



## hell no they wont go

if he was still alive (and young) elvis presley

jeans or sweats


----------



## litter mates

my wife is with you (a young ELVIS )

sweats

beer, liquor, or wine????


----------



## smokey_joe

Liquor, whiskey and dr. pepper. If I'm drinking, I wanna get drunk!!!

Text message or actual phone call?


----------



## litter mates

phone call can't see typing on a phone plus i suck at text messaging!!! phone call takes 1/10 the time.


golf or fishing???


----------



## MY MIKADO

Neither..... I hate golf what a dumb game. Tiger Woods is cute!!!!

Sports.... watch or play?


----------



## Patch O' Pits

MY MIKADO said:


> Neither..... I hate golf what a dumb game. Tiger Woods is cute!!!!
> 
> Sports.... watch or play?


-Watch, unless it is a sport like agility than I would play 

- Dogs...Standard sized APBT or American Bully?


----------



## hell no they wont go

standard!!!! reptiles or insects?


----------



## MY MIKADO

I love both. I love to look at spider webs. I love snakes and lizard. 


garden or buy veggies?


----------



## litter mates

prefer garden my father did not put in a garden this year and we have a small yard with 2 pits, not good for a garden. so i buy!!!


warm weather or cold weather???? or just right????


----------



## smokey_joe

I like the climate in KY. We get all 4 seasons!!! I love Summer and Fall, and winter when it snows and there's nowhere you gotta be. 

Polaroids or digital?


----------



## hell no they wont go

digital.

scallops or shrimp?


----------



## litter mates

scallops

heads or tails?????


----------



## MY MIKADO

Heads I guess. We are talking coin tossing ...right!?!


What is your favorite christmas colour lights?


----------



## smokey_joe

Red!!!!

Did you get what you wanted for Christmas?


----------



## pantera2006

Yes i did.....


What are ya doing for the new year?????


----------



## MY MIKADO

Hey Amanda!!!! Good to see you. 

I don't have to work so I'm gonna stay home chill out and maybe watch a movie. 


Whats your New Years resolution?


----------



## texpitbull2

to get a new bike or truck .


Hows the legs working after new years ??


----------



## ~StangChick~

all good


Whats a good movie i should rent?(something scary)


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Step Brothers...LOL

What are two websites you must visit everyday?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Citizens bank and lately this forum....

Favorite place you ever visited??


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Busch Gardens.....LOL

Where do you buy your dog supplies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have been going to Petsmart.


What kinda dog food do you buy?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Chicken Soup For The Puppies Lovers Soul...



What do you do for a living?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well i worked in a salon for 6 years....but a year ago i switched now I work for Blue Cross Blue Shield...finally getting somewhere


Did you know they have over 3 million members?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

no I didn't know that... you would think with the trillions of people in the USA that there would be more... Sad that our citizens can't afford insurance....

What color ink pen do you prefer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah tell me about...If I didnt work there i wouldnt have it.

I like gel pens..hot pink

where do you work?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

that's a hard one... I am self employed , I own a cleaning/debris removal business, so I work where ever the work is! lol All over the NE part of florida...from St. Augustine all the way up to the GA border...I also have another job for a steady income as an assistant to my mom who's a realtor.

A sit down resturaunt or a home cooked meal?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Home cooked..

Do you have children?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Yes, only if you count the ones that speak dogganese lol... i have three of those!

Do you own or rent where you live?


----------



## ~StangChick~

My moms house, i rent from her...she lives in FL.


How is the weather down there?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

gorgeous! I love it when it really cools down... I should move to GA so I can get alittle more of the cooler whether... a high of 53 today and a low of 40.

What state where you born in?


----------



## ~StangChick~

MA still here...i hate the cold, so does my puppy..lol

Last movie u watched?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

does a tv series count? I'm addicted to House and I got 4 seasons on DVD for christmas. As far as a movie, movie i can't remember the name of it so i'll have to get back to you on that one!lol 

Can you dance??


----------



## Passenger

At the club, I dance all night.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hay-ell no lol

Do you go to the beach often?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Not a fan of the beach, I am a murky water type of person, lol!

Shrimp or steak?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

steak, hands down

Do you smoke?


----------



## Passenger

I quit about 3-4 months ago!

Can you draw?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

i think I'm half butt decent at drawing

have you ever went skiing?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yes.

What's favorite type of day?


----------



## gunner921

Lazy days are my favorite!

how old are you?


----------



## bullybabe

33 (today is actually my birthday) and I love lazy days too. 

If you could have a super power what woud it be?


----------



## wheezie

happy b day!!!!!!

that is such a hard question but i think i would want to control peoples minds.. like profesor X


whats the worse job you have ever had


----------



## Coletrain

My first job was making donuts at Dunkin Donuts at 4am. I was only 13 and didn't know any better.

Who is a better actor? De Niro or Pacino?


----------



## wheezie

ohhh thats a tuff one.... im going with pacinio

whats the better movie scarface or good fellas


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Scarface...


Favorite toilet paper?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i think u did it wrong roxie hahaha 

i lke the one with a little dog, an aleo vera (spl)

tennie shoes or slippers?


----------



## Coletrain

Slippers of course!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i just read your post about that lmao....


coke!

men: boxers or briefs
women:booty shorts or thongs



theres my pervertness again... i think god meant to make me a man lmao


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Definitely the booty shorts. 

Do you prefer tattoos or piercings?


----------



## pitbulllover27870

most def tattoos!!

do u prefer bully or game?


----------



## Cain714

tattoos

What time do you wake up in the morning ?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

When my dog cant hold his piss anymore and whines in my face.

A weekend at the beach or a weekend in the mountains?


----------



## MY MIKADO

The mountains oerferably it will grey weather outside.


What book did you just read or are reading?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

The Dangerous Book for Boys........(made me feel like a little kid again)

Satelite or cable?


----------



## bullybabe

Cable

Last movie you watched?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Independence Day is on TBS right now, so I guess that. Lol

Whats the last thing you had to eat?


----------



## bullybabe

Chiken Fettucine (?sp) with broocli from Ledo's pizza

what is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Walking the shore line with my parents.

What was the best thing you ever got as a child?


----------



## bullybabe

sorry this answer needs some back story. didn't have alot growing up and school was about to start and me and my twin sister were sittin on the couch talking and we didn't have money for new shoes so I said well we'll jsut wash them and pretend there new and my dad went and spent his last $20 and bought us new shoes.

what is your favorite food?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Great story!! I would say my favorite food is a well seasoned steak med-well and some peanut oil boiled shrimp!! So good!!

Whats your favorite season of the year?


----------



## bullybabe

thats tough spring or fall....................... i'd say fall

would you like to be a millionaire?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Hell yes!!

If you were a millionaire, what would you do with the money?


----------



## wheezie

depends on hopw many millions i had, if it was just one million i would by a lot of land and put a small house on it. 

what would you do with a billion dollars


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

No worry about money for once.. Lol.

Would you rather win the lotto or earn your millions by invention or something.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I would like to earn it...

Would you ever sky dive?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah i may try it


Did you see Mirrors?


----------



## bullybabe

no.................

whats your fav cereal?


----------



## Coletrain

Fruity Pebbles.....

Coffee or Juice in the morning?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Coffee no doubt

Can you go w/ out coffee??


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Yes, I hate it and have never drank a whole cup.

Whats the weather like there?


----------



## bullybabe

hell yea.......... coffee is gross IMO.

could you leave without a cell phone?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

No!! My cell phone is my life line. I need it.

Could you go without internet for 6 months?


----------



## Coletrain

gotta have my internet...

At&t or Comcast as your isp?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Probably why i mix mine w/ hot chocolate..lol

yeah i could go w/ out, and comcast

Last song you downloaded?


----------



## bullybabe

comcast.....

if you could time travel what year would you go to?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Time Warner is my ISP. The last song I downloaded was Ben Harper "Walk Away", not a new song but a good one.

Whats the last thing you did before bed last night?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

bullybabe said:


> comcast.....
> 
> if you could time travel what year would you go to?


Can I go forward and backwards or just backwards?


----------



## Coletrain

logged of chat with buz and Sadie

what is your dream vacation?


----------



## bullybabe

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Can I go forward and backwards or just backwards?


when ever you want


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Id have to go see Jesus, I would wanna know him and what he was like for real.

If you could go to any planet, which one and why?


----------



## Coletrain

Mars because I think it has the best chance to support another life form.


Is it wise of Obama to try and push a $850 billion stimulus package to save 3 million jobs ( on top of the $700 billion stimulus that passed under Bush ) or should he just give each person $100,000 each and save $550 billion against our deficit?


----------



## Sadie

Obama should push back $850 billion stimulus package to save 3 million jobs ... Giving people 100,000 each is not going to bring back jobs ... It may offer temporary security to each individual but eventully we all have to work to support ourselves we can't live off 100,000 for the rest of our lives. We need jobs! 

I Can't live without my blackberry to stay in touch and communicate with the rest of the world what is your main source of communication?


----------



## Coletrain

Carrier pidgeon lol. 

Seriously it is my blackberry as well.

Are you content with what you do for a living or do you strive to do something else?


----------



## Sadie

I am never content with anything in my life I am always striving to do better success never ends with contentment there are always ways to improve in all areas of your life.

If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?


----------



## Coletrain

My temper. I have a short fuse and would rather smack someone in the mouth then walk away. Of course this only applies to men.

Tastes great or less filling? lol couldn't think of a question


----------



## Sadie

Sounds like the cold coke zero I just drank Yummy! 


If you could travel to any place in the world where would it be and why?


----------



## Coletrain

I always wanted to go to Scotland. See all the castles, rolling green hills and shit. Just don't think I can deal with the food. My kid wants to go to Tokyo. Don't think I can deal with all the little people walking around and talking real fast. This June we hit Tokyo for a week and Scotland for a week in July.

The one place I am dying to go is China. See the Great Wall, Forbidden City, Tera Cota Warriors and such. I think it would be fun but can't get the kid excited about it. Maybe next year if I keep pounding the idea into his head.

If you had the opportunity to backpack across Europe would you?


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> I always wanted to go to Scotland. See all the castles, rolling green hills and shit. Just don't think I can deal with the food. My kid wants to go to Tokyo. Don't think I can deal with all the little people walking around and talking real fast. This June we hit Tokyo for a week and Scotland for a week in July.
> 
> The one place I am dying to go is China. See the Great Wall, Forbidden City, Tera Cota Warriors and such. I think it would be fun but can't get the kid excited about it. Maybe next year if I keep pounding the idea into his head.
> 
> If you had the opportunity to backpack across Europe would you?


Hell no!

Cream or milk in your coffee?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Cream...


Chocolate or Yellow cake?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yellow


is it snowing there?


----------



## ericschevy

Sure is

Is it warm there?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hell no...it sucks


are u sick of winter?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Hell Yeah....


Has it rained there?


----------



## Cain714

Its getting warm here in so cal, its 84 degrees here.

Are you watching Football Playoffs today ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

wtf 84!! im jealous

i dont really watch football

why are u not outside?


----------



## Coletrain

Don't text at all

Which movie can you never get sick of watching?


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> Don't text at all
> 
> Which movie can you never get sick of watching?


Yup, Dumb and Dumber..

Is your driveway paved or dirt?


----------



## ~StangChick~

paved


do you change your own oil?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

No. 


How much does an oil change cost you?


----------



## Cain714

cost me $20.00, I do it myself.

Do you like red or green apples ?


P.s. ~StangChick~ : I was out all this morning at the park 
with my boy Cain.It was really nice there.
 Heres a picture i took today.


----------



## ~StangChick~

aww awsome, Sully hates the cold I cant wait till its nice out.

i will take a green apple.

Can you cook?


----------



## gunner921

somewhat..

what do you do for a living?


----------



## lil bit pit karma

I work in activities in a nursing home.

Do you wipe front to back or back to front?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

front to back

cartoons or sitcoms?


----------



## Cain714

Cartoons for sure

Do you have a car or a truck ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

cars.


walk or run?


----------



## Cain714

Walk

Guys: Home depot or Lowe's ?

Girls: Victoria secret or Fredrick's of Hollywood ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

fredricks& home depot

House or Family guy


----------



## Coletrain

Both good shows but I lean towards Family Guy.






Male or Female dog?


----------



## pitbull learner

umm ima have to say female dog for now just cos i havnt got a male dog..so yea..lol..



Rain Or Wind??


----------



## wheezie

wind, 

ADBA or UKC


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

hmmmm... ADBA

yellow gold or white gold?


----------



## wheezie

white gold.... 

discover channel or national geo


----------



## ~StangChick~

discovery


dirty jobs or man vs wild?


----------



## pitbull learner

man vs wild...

blue or green eyes??


----------



## Cain714

Green eyes for sure

Blond or burnette ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

brunette

Do you have a green thumb?


----------



## wheezie

brunette.. dont tell my gf lol. 

george carlin or richard pryor


----------



## Cain714

richard pryor (I did like Carlin's more recent stuff though)

Julia Roberts or Susan Sarandon ?


----------



## wheezie

susan sarandon does it for me... dont laugh lol

X men or spider man


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

x men

spring or fall?


----------



## Cain714

Spring 

Wendy's or Mcdonald's ?


----------



## pitbull learner

McDezz for sure..

Comedys or Action Movies ??


----------



## Cain714

Comedys are the best


Ben and Jerry's or 31 Flavors (Baskin Robins) ?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Ben and Jerry's for sure, the "Chunky Monkey" mmmMMMmmm GOOD!

Doritos or Tostitos?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

doritos

starbucks or petes


----------



## Khymera-B

Who's pete? (That's my final answer.)

Italian or Seafood


----------



## ~StangChick~

Italian


were u having trouble logging on today?


----------



## Cain714

Yep, been tryin for 2 hours.

roller blades or roller skates ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

skates, there sexier..lol


Can u ice skate?


----------



## BedlamBully

Haven't since I was a teenager but I am guessing Yes still lol

are you a gamer?


----------



## Cain714

Sometimes

Super mario Brothers or Frogger ?


----------



## BedlamBully

FROGGER!

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

plastic

pen or pencil


----------



## ~StangChick~

pen

popcorn or chips?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

popcorn!!!

horror or comedy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Horror all the way

new halloween movie by rob zombie or original?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

original

banana or peach?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i'll take a peach


ever grow a garden?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hahah huh? i think ur supposed to ask one thing or another.... but ill answer

no garden, i suck lol

winter or summer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh people were askin questions before..oh well

summer

salad or pizza?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

salad....


snow boardin or surfing?


----------



## ~StangChick~

snow board

legalize Marijuana yes or no?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmm idk,

chocolate chip cookies, or peanut butter cookies


----------



## BedlamBully

Peanut Butter!

Red Tabasco or Green Tabasco?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

red....


hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## BedlamBully

Hot chocolate.

Mexico or the Bahamas?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmmm mexico (im a ******)

which would u rather attend

baseball game or football game?


----------



## BedlamBully

FOOTBALL! baseball is booooring 
I pick mexico too..its the mother land HAHA

Sugary foods or Fried Foods?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

haha it is..


suuuuggaaarrrrr 

italian food, or chinese food?


----------



## Cain714

italian food for sure

wine or a mixed drink ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

helll no cant do wine!!!! instant migrain.... i dont mix either

ill drink some tequila straight from the bottle


----------



## bullybabe

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> helll no cant do wine!!!! instant migrain.... i dont mix either
> 
> ill drink some tequila straight from the bottle


silly u 4got to ask something...

pork or beef?????


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

lmao... hhha didnt even realize it..

beef (i HATE pork)

caca diaper or throwup (like adult throw up)?


----------



## Coletrain

I have changed 1000 diapers. Much better then cleaning up vomit.

Classic Rock or Heavy Metal?


----------



## jescobar004

classic 

plasma or lcd


----------



## Cain714

LCD

Blu Ray or Regular DVD ?


----------



## Coletrain

Blu Ray


PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Cain714

PS3 fo sho

Desktop or Laptop ?


----------



## Coletrain

Desktop

Blood and guts movie or chick flick on a date?


----------



## jescobar004

depends on the girl but mostly chick flicks

beach or mountains


----------



## Cain714

The Beach

Ford or chevy ?


----------



## Coletrain

That's a no brainer! Chevy!

Stallone or Bruce Willis?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

bruce willis!  i like him

chocolate or strawberry icecream?


----------



## pitbull learner

strawberry icecream..

Hand Gun Or Rifle??


----------



## Coletrain

Rifle

Democrat or Republican?


----------



## NesOne

Neither.

Monster or Red Bull?


----------



## BedlamBully

Red Bull.

Truck or SUV?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Truck

ipod or mp3


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ipod....

hot tea, iced tea?


----------



## Cain714

Hot Tea

The Sun or The Moon ?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Moon

summer or winter?


----------



## NesOne

Summer.

Revolver or Semi-automatic?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

revolver...

soup or salad?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Salad..

collar or harness?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

for walking??? harness

black or white?


----------



## Cain714

White

Red or Blue ?


----------



## NesOne

Blue.

Leather or Cloth?


----------



## Cain714

Leather

Chrome or Flat Black ?


----------



## MY MIKADO

For collars I perfer leather if we are talking underwear I like cloth.


Do you have family photos displayed in frames or in photobooks?


----------



## ~StangChick~

both


this or that or questions?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Question that is what the thread is suppose to be about.


Favorite vacation place?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

mexico! (the motherland) lol

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Cain714

bacon

Ham or Turkey ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

tukey!


rock or hip hop?


----------



## Cain714

Hip Hop
cd's or downloading ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

DL

Whats for dinner?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

salad.... got teh gym tonight lol

run or weights?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i really should run to slim down not lookin for bulk



protein shake or vitamins?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

eh neither... ALL NATURAL BABY!  
i run my 5 miles daily (well for the most part lol)

floss or white strips?


----------



## Cain714

Floss (the white strips suck)

Soft or Medium tooth brush ?


----------



## OldFortKennels

Medium, 

Country or city?


----------



## Cain714

The city

Horse or Goat ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

uhh horse

rock or heavy metal


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Rock, a lot of the classics. Lol.

Sprite or Sierra Mist?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sprite


beer or mixed drink?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

beer!!!

cash or credit?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Definitely Cash, tired of being in debt. lol. 

Water skiing or Snow skiing?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Water skii!! Atlest when you fall it doesnt hurt as bad.

Big breast or big butt?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

lol.... i think a big butt looks better with small tatas then big boobs and no butt.....

so i choose butt.

uh, call or text?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Call, I always have to much to say to text.

Cingular or Verizon?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

neither i have HELIO! 

math or spelling?


----------



## BedlamBully

Oh Lord, neither lol but if I had to pick. Spelling!

Jager or Goldschlager?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Definitely a Goldschlager gal!!!

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Cain714

Saturday

Staples or Office Max ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

office max...

scarf or long sleeve?


----------



## BedlamBully

Long sleeves, have to cover the tats.

Walmart or Red Lion?


----------



## Cain714

Dang your quick Lil Locz

Long Sleeve

Shorts or Pants ?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Pants

Do you like to be in the picture or taking the picture?


----------



## Cain714

Definitly taking the pictures

Guacamole or Salsa ?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Salsa, mmmMMMmmm, making me hungry!!

Bath or Shower?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

shower... i dont lik marinatedin my own filth lol

bad guy or good guy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

how about a lil of both

old school rap or new


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

uhhhhhhhhh i guess old... cuz i like new alternative, r&b and pop now but not their aint any real rappers left.....


uh...water or soda?


----------



## Jr.

water

cold weather or hot weather?


----------



## Cain714

cold weather

Run D.M.C or Beastie Boys ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

run dmc!!!! 

long hair or short hair?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Long hair for myself but definitely short hair on men, lol.

Bare feet or socks?


----------



## ~StangChick~

socks..its too cold

Ghost Hunters or Paranormal State?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Neither, they both suck, I prefer "A Haunting" though it doesnt come on as much as it used too.

Shoes or sandals?


----------



## NesOne

Shoes.

What is the square root of 443,556.


----------



## mims230

its 666

drink or be sober


----------



## BedlamBully

To DRINK!

Tent or Hotel?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Tent if its not cold out, preferably on the beach.

Pencil or pen?


----------



## ~StangChick~

pen


Last vacation spot u visited?

i dont know about you guys but we are runnin low on this or that questions..lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Last place I went was Myrtle Beach, SC. I love it there and go often, I always go to Medeval Times and I have to stay ocean front.

Would you rather drown or burn to death?


----------



## PullDawgPits

Drown, less pain

Who would you most like to meet in person, living or dead?

Stephanie


----------



## mims230

travis barker

wii or xbox?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

neither

PS3 BABY!!!!!

rain or haile?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Rain, its doesnt damage my car! Lol

Hire, or do it yourself?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

im a self do-er 
and i usually am stuck with the project for a few weeks lol

inside or outside?


----------



## hell no they wont go

eh outside exept when its cold!


antique hot rod (go chevy camaro!!!!) or newest luxury car.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Hot rod!!


Lake or river?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

river.... 


gloves or mittens?


----------



## Jr.

gloves

import or domestic?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

IMPORT!!!!

wash or dry?


----------



## PullDawgPits

wash 

satellite or cable?

Stephanie


----------



## Jr.

cable

beer or cocktail??


----------



## PullDawgPits

beer

steak or chicken?

Stephanie


----------



## koonce272

steak

turbo or S/C


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Depends what Im working with, high RPM - Turbo, lower RPM engine - S/C, but ultimately I would just rather have a nasty N/A.

Pudding or jello?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Jello shots..lol


casual or dressy?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Casual, but still dressed to impress.. :thumbsup:

Zipper or buttons?


----------



## ~StangChick~

zip it


boot cut or flare legged?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

boot cut.. we aint in the 70s no more lol


short or tall


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I am tall, and as far as for a chick, it depends on how else they are put together, being tall allows me to not have to worry about a girl being taller than me, unless she is just huge!!

High heels or flat sole(I guess?)?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

flat sole!!

computer or laptop?


----------



## Jr.

Laptop

pc or mac??


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

mac baby 

711 or am pm


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

am pm

Sears or JC Penny's?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ehhhhh macys??? lol


target or walmart?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Wal-mart!!

Regular, or Chocolate milk?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Chocolate Milk.

Hair---Up or Down?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

up.....

brown or colored eyes?


----------



## mims230

colored...
inside or out?


----------



## Cain714

inside and out , lol

Subway or Quiznos ?


----------



## mims230

subway
favorite scary movie?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

freddy kreuger 

to love and be hurt or never love at all?


----------



## NesOne

to love, have the sex, and be hurt, LMFAO

Cold or warm milk in your cereal?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

cold! who puts warm milk in their cereal????? yucky

i second ur response to my question too lol

alhambra or aquafina?


----------



## ~StangChick~

aquafina


fake or real nails?


----------



## BedlamBully

Fake.

Tap water or Bottled?


----------



## NesOne

Bottled.

Earthquake or Tornado?

(Lil Locz, my kids like their milk warm in their cereal, in the morning time, weird I know)


----------



## Cain714

Earthquake

Blizzard or tsunami ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blizzard i could survive that..actually i have survived many


mexico or hawaii


----------



## Jr.

I've been to Mexico a couple of times so... Hawaii!!!

Decepticons or Autobots??


----------



## BedlamBully

Decepticons. Starscream all the way.

Stripes or Polka Dots?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i try to stay away from both but ill pick stripes.... poka dots are for little girls 

cell phone or home phone?


----------



## BedlamBully

Cell phone. Who has home phones.

Country or Rap?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

rap.......

window up or window down?


----------



## Jr.

down

white or wheat?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

white, healthy ain't my style, lol, j/k

boots or tennis shoes?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

tennis shoes....

celery or broccoli?


----------



## lil bit pit karma

Both.

lube or no lube?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

during sex????


----------



## NesOne

No Lube. (it's never needed )

Do you answer your cell phone while eating in a restaurant?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

(i cant belive u guys were asking about lube during sex lmao)

no i dont asnwer my phone, i talk really loud on the phone ahaha

do u wash ur car or keep it dirty?


----------



## Cain714

I wash it myself (save money for something else) like lube, lol ...j/k

Romantic or just do it ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

JUST DO IT!  im a rough and tough girl i guess.. forget the romance ahhah

SINCE we are on perv mode

porn mags or movies?


----------



## Cain714

Wow, your bf is a lucky guy. Im going with movies though.

In the dark or with the light on ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ahahahahhahahahahahahhaa lights on plz ahahahahaahahahah

ok i am not going to answer any more dirty questions


stay home or go out?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

usually stay home unless it is out on some back road 4 wheelen. 

chedder or swiss?


----------



## Jr.

cheddar unless I'm on a diet.. then I'll eat swiss. 

Hard Candy or Chocolate Bar??


----------



## ~StangChick~

hard candy


jeans or khaki's?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Jeans

Man vs Wild or Survivor Man?


----------



## ptw

Survivor man. 

Who would you most like to meet?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

JOHN CENA!!!!!!


wwe or ultimate fighter?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oo i love jon cena too!!!

wwe baby!!

walk or jog?


----------



## ptw

Haha. Can I say neither? Walk I guess. LOL

Love or money?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

love.....


bike 15 miles or or walk upstairs for 5 ( no holding the rails either lol)


----------



## ptw

Bike 15. I actually love cycling.

sport bike or cruiser?


----------



## MetalGirl30

Sport Bike...

If you had the choice would you Bronco ride or Bull Ride?


----------



## ptw

Bronc...less weight, no horns!

Favorite vacation spot?


----------



## MetalGirl30

Florida..they have Disneyland and Epcot...


Laurel or Hardy...which one the better actor?


----------



## koonce272

hardy

physics or chem


----------



## Jr.

Physics I got A's in that class.. Chem.. not so much. lol

Hard wood floors or Carpet??


----------



## smith family kennels

hard wood floors carpet collects to much dirt you can't get to

skydiving or scubadiving?


----------



## Cain714

scubadiving

Bunjee jump or hand glide ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

BUNGEE JUMP!!!!!

bread winner, or bread receiver?


----------



## Jr.

bread winner

Arizona Cardinals or Pittsburgh Steelers??


----------



## ptw

Bread eater!!! LOL

Import or domestic?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

already had import or domestic... i chose import....

uh i want arizona sine they are the underdog,

but i say pittsburg will get it.


poloroid or disposable?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um digital?? i guess polaroid


ginger ale or coke?


----------



## NesOne

Coke... the soda.

Do you store your handgun magazines full to capacity, or minus at least 2 rounds?


----------



## ptw

Full. you don't have to worry about compression with Sigs...or most decent gun magazines for that matter.

Surf or Turf?


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Turf.... I want a dead hunk of cow on my plate.

do you say wife beater or under shirt?


----------



## ptw

Depends on if it's a wife beater or an undershirt lol. Generally undershirt.

DQ Ice cream cone or Blizzard?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

its a WIFE BEATER lol (im from cali/ and im a ******* lmfao)

uh,,, blizzard

snowcone, or popsicle?


----------



## ptw

tough one....I'll go with popsicle(more options lol)

Cake or Pie


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

mmmmmmmmmmmmm caaakkkeeee

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Jr.

Chocolate

Burger or Hot Dog?


----------



## ptw

Burger...although sometimes you can't beat a good dog!

Liquid soap or bar? (diggin deep..lol)


----------



## smith family kennels

bar for shower liquid for bath

crest or cologade


----------



## Coletrain

Crest

Miller or Bud?


----------



## Cain714

Bud (really dont like either)

roam free or on a leash ?


----------



## ptw

roam on the ranch, leash in town.

football or baseball.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

football....

mcdonadls or burger king


----------



## Cain714

Mcdonald's

Taco bell or Del Taco ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

taco bell...

hard taco or soft taco?


----------



## Cain714

I like both (but will take the soft)

Hot or mild Sauce ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

mild... for some reason the hot sauce taste funny

early bird or night owl?


----------



## smith family kennels

night owl

on sat. sleep in or wake with the sun


----------



## Cain714

Night owl

Morning walks or night walks ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

night walks.... no time in the morning

friends or sienfeld?


----------



## smith family kennels

friends

house or scrubs


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

HOUSE omg i love house hahha

peptobismo or tums?


----------



## smith family kennels

lol I love house too

pepto

advil or tylonal


----------



## ~StangChick~

advil

saturday or sunday?


----------



## Cain714

Saturday for sure, cause you get another day to chill.

Nascar or Drag Racing ?


----------



## gunner921

Drag racing for suree! More excitment!

Windows or Mac


----------



## smith family kennels

windows i guess never had a mac got to be better though

dell or hp


----------



## ptw

neither....Mac all the way!! Dell has better Customer Support so I'll say Dell. LOL

The Beatles or The Who


----------



## Cain714

The Beatles 

hockey or basketball ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

basketballl.... not very good at either but i never played hocky

poprcorn or kettle korn


----------



## Cain714

Kettle Corn

Disneyland or Knott's Berry Farm ?

P.S.- Im going to Disneyland today matter fact.lol


----------



## ptw

Dunno I'm from Florida so I'll say Disney.

Old Knight Rider or New Knight Rider? lol


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Old knight Rider!! The Hoff... need I say anything more?


American Idol or Nashville Star?


----------



## ~StangChick~

American Idol

rock of love or tool academy


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

omg omg omg omg TOOL ACADEMY!!!!!

edit:forgot to ask a question

homer simpson or peter griffen


----------



## ~StangChick~

im gonna have too go with nuts for a chin Peter..

what you up too tonight chillin or goin out?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

chillin.. yelling at idiots like BLUEMARQUEZ becuz he is a BYB, gonna walk the girls, and hit the gym.....

out and about or home body


----------



## ~StangChick~

im a cancer...homebody

what u mean BYB?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

byb= back yard breerders.... check out the thread titled "pregnant female." i blew up on that son of a B. 

two and a half men, or everybody loves raymond?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh snap.

two and a half men i love that show...

iceman or brock lesner


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

iceman!

pizza hut or little ceasers


----------



## ~StangChick~

pizza hut we dont have lil ceasars


The Rock or Stonecold


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

stonecold... are u watching wrestling lol.....

walk or jog with ur dogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

nah UFC right now...

i have been trying to jog w/ Sully lately.

Bikini or one piece?


----------



## smith family kennels

bikini

ocean or pool


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

pool.... i dont like the way the ocean feels on my feet lol...


kisses or hugs?


----------



## Ncprisonguard

hugs....

pass gas or fart?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

FART lol
math or language arts


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Math, grammar just aint my thang.

Here or there?


----------



## Cain714

here

cig after dinner or coffee ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

neither...but if i had to choose coffee..i dont smoke buts

warewolves or dracula


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dracula.....

frutie pebbles or cocoa puffs


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Fruity Pebbles....


Judy Jetson, Or Betty Rubble?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

judy jetson is way cooler (imeatin frutie pebbles hahahah)

pb&j or balogne sandwich


----------



## smith family kennels

pb&j

white bread or wheat bread?


----------



## Ncprisonguard

neither... whitewheat!

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

margarine... 

ps3 or xbox360


----------



## ptw

ps3 for the bluray. LOL 

Chinese food or Japanese food?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

japanese foodd!!!!


assassin or secret agent


----------



## smith family kennels

assassin

fbi or cia?


----------



## ~StangChick~

FBI


pulp fiction or natural born killers


----------



## Jr.

tough one... Pulp Fiction

east or west??


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

East...wouldn't mind bein out west though, I think..

Water or energy drink?


----------



## smith family kennels

water

coke or pepsi


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Coke..

Whats more annoying, whining or barking?


----------



## koonce272

whining

curly fries or reg


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Regular fries...

Brown paper bag....or check? :thumbsup:


----------



## mims230

check my girlfriends not that ugly ha
hot or cold weather?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

warm weather lol 

what do u hate more, sunday drivers, or reps that help with ur phone bills and services...?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Cant both be an option? 

Do you wash your dog inside or outside?


----------



## koonce272

both(season deicides)

Cane corso or alpha bbbd


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

cane corso

gotti or razors edge


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

.... dont know much about the bullies..... now and days it seems like EVERYONE has those lines... i think id want somethin rare...

picture taker, or in the picture


----------



## ~StangChick~

well i take alot of Sully so i will say taker


how is your day going wonderful or ok?


----------



## NesOne

Mondays never go wonderful.

Do you tie your shoes with the bunny ears, or the loop and swoop?


----------



## smith family kennels

loop and swoop

tennis shoes or boots?


----------



## Cain714

tennis shoes

Black or white tennis shoes ?


----------



## smith family kennels

white well the only the pair I have

the opition to play and instrument 
guitar or drums


----------



## ~StangChick~

Drums!! Love the drums.


Drum solo or guitar solo?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Guitar Solo, preferably SRV!!

Is America still the greatest country to live in?


----------



## smith family kennels

don't know ask me in another 2 years lets see if everything crashes first

beef or chicken?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um chicken


sweet and sour or bbq


----------



## smith family kennels

bbq lol if you can't tell im hungry

t bone or serloin


----------



## koonce272

t bone.

charcoal or propane


----------



## smith family kennels

charcoal unless somebodies going to break out the smoker and hickory lol
listen at my country a**

mashed potatoes or baked potatoes?


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Mashed...

white liquor or brown liquor?


----------



## smith family kennels

white liquor lol your in my section now im a ceritfied bartender 

long island ice tea or screwdriver?


----------



## koonce272

meh, the driver.

quad or snowmobile


----------



## smith family kennels

quad no snow here

moped or go cart


----------



## American_Pit13

Go cart

Alice cooper or Marlyn Manson?


----------



## smith family kennels

alice cooper manson is to how do I put that nicely? girly

Black Sabbath or Disturbed?


----------



## ~StangChick~

both good but I will go w/ Sabbath bloody Sabbath


kid rock or hank jr.


----------



## smith family kennels

wooo good one 
I will go with kid rock

pink floyd or korn?


----------



## ~StangChick~

pink floyd, brings back memories


bigfoot or nessy?


----------



## Jr.

nessy

sugar or sugar substitute??


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Gotta have the real thing, SUGAR, lol.

regular salt or garlic salt?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

garlic salt 

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

pancakes.

Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## ~StangChick~

glases can be sexy


water or gatorade?


----------



## koonce272

gatorade

tennis ball or frisbee


----------



## Jr.

frisbee

subway or quiznos??


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

subway!!!!!!

my guy likes quizno... its alright.


uh... teddy grahams or gold fish?


----------



## koonce272

gold fish

boat or jetski


----------



## NesOne

boat, it sucks trying to drink beer on a jetski, lmao

Sportbike or Cruiser?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

sportscar.... (mustang and wrx...)

work slow stay late, work fast, have time to relax and leave on time?


----------



## Cain714

work fast, have time to relax and leave on time


Meatball or Cold Cut sandwich ?


----------



## Khymera-B

Cain714 said:


> work fast, have time to relax and leave on time
> 
> Meatball or Cold Cut sandwich ?


Meatball 

Calamari or Oysters


----------



## Cain714

Calamari 


Sushi or chicken ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chicken


starsky ot hutch


----------



## smith family kennels

hutch

childrens disney movie or old western?


----------



## ~StangChick~

disney


Oz fest or lollapalooza


----------



## Cain714

Ozz Fest for sure

Ozzy Osbourne or Metallica ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Metallica


great dane or rottweiler


----------



## Jr.

rottweiler

superman or batman??


----------



## ~StangChick~

batman


mario brothers or zelda


----------



## smith family kennels

mario brothers

x-men or justice league?


----------



## ~StangChick~

x-men


bacon or sausage


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

BACON!!!

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## ~StangChick~

pancakes


sleep late or up early?


----------



## smith family kennels

sleep late

play on computer or watch late night tv?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Depends whats on, but probably computer!

When you shop, do you buy whats on sale, or do you have specific brands you will only get?


----------



## ptw

I buy what I like. No specific brand...I do love a sale.

New Dodge Challenger or New Ford Stang?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i like them both but i will go w/ the stang


italian or irish


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

... italian 

day or night?


----------



## ~StangChick~

night..when im not at work!!!

curly or straight hair


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

LONG straight hair  i wish i had that....

shrimp or fish?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i like em both but i will take shrimp

do you buy your hair products in a salon or retail store


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

salon.....

pedicure or manicure


----------



## ~StangChick~

manicure


red or pink polish?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

neither french tip


heres one the guys will like....

lingerie or skin????


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao i will leave it to a guy to answer that


----------



## Jr.

skin... butt naked baby!! lol

land or sea?


----------



## koonce272

both

morning or evening sex


----------



## smith family kennels

evening sex Im a b**** in the morning lol

if you had to chose a new pet
cat or bird?


----------



## Jr.

cat

SNL or Mad TV?


----------



## smith family kennels

SNL

Carlos Mencia or Rodney Carrington?


----------



## Cain714

Rodney Carrington ( i dont like Carlos )

eddie murphy or richard pryor ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

murphy


insense or candles


----------



## smith family kennels

insense 

dragons or faires?


----------



## Jr.

dragons.........

boxing or mixed martial arts??


----------



## Cain714

mixed martial arts

knockout or submission ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

knockout


elbow drop or knee drop


----------



## smith family kennels

elbow drop

kick to the face or the stomach?


----------



## ~StangChick~

face...gee we are violent..lol


sobe water or vitamin water


----------



## koonce272

sobe.

suspension mods, or motor mods


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Motor mods, if its a car. If its a truck, I prefer to bag it, but not the little things like S-10's. Im talking big diesel trucks slammed to the ground. Or old school cars, but I would def do motor mods first!

McDonalds breakfast or Burger King breakfast? (Im hungry!!)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

mcdonalds... i love the hash browns. lol

mcdonalds iced coffee, or burger kings mocha joe?


----------



## jescobar004

mcdonalds iced coffe

boxing or mma?


----------



## smith family kennels

mma

would you rather be in a hurricane or a tornado?


----------



## Cain714

hurricane

Rain or snow ?


----------



## smith family kennels

rain

crackhead or methhead?


----------



## ~StangChick~

neither....


f150 or tundra


----------



## thesainttc

F 150...

fly.. or drive??


----------



## ~StangChick~

drive


texas or florida?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Florida, JMO

Dinner and a movie, or movie and then dinner?


----------



## ChinaGurl

dinner and movie


tall or short???


----------



## Cain714

short 

Thick or thin ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

thick


laidback or stressed out?


----------



## Cain714

laidback for sure

couch or bean bag ?


----------



## rawlins98

couch!! Not sure if anyone asked this. Taco's or burrito's


----------



## Cain714

Taco's 

chicken or beef ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chicken


sneakers or workboots


----------



## hell no they wont go

sneakers



heavy metal or street rap?


----------



## smith family kennels

heavy metal

country or pop? lol sorry


----------



## ~StangChick~

country

cowboys or indians


----------



## smith family kennels

Indians 

cops or robbers?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Robbers, but I better not get caught!!

Judged by 12, or carried by 6?


----------



## smith family kennels

carried by 6

******* or yankee?


----------



## koonce272

yankee during the week, ******* on the weekends.

prime rib or porterhouse


----------



## Cain714

prime rib

mashed potatoes w/gravy or baked potato ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

mashed

veggie burger or steak burger?


----------



## NesOne

Steak

Earthquake or Tornado?


----------



## chic4pits

earthquake

blonde or brunette?


----------



## ~StangChick~

how bout both mixed in? lol

kitty or bunny


----------



## smith family kennels

don't matter either way it will end up dog food bunny I guess less of a mess

boudreaux or colby?


----------



## ~StangChick~

boudreaux


Halloween or friday the 13th movies?


----------



## Cain714

halloween

dracula or frankinstein ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

dracula


rob zombie or godsmack


----------



## smith family kennels

rob zombie

old or new rob zombie?


----------



## ~StangChick~

old


shoot or stab


----------



## smith family kennels

shoot

chainsaw or sickle?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chainsaw


hat or bandanna


----------



## Jr.

Bandanna (since I have one on now. lol)

saltwater or freshwater


----------



## bluesdad

freshwater tastes better..


----------



## ~StangChick~

for fishing? salt


camping or hotel


----------



## rawlins98

camping! Miller lite or Bud light ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

make it a Bud Light........


blueberries or strawberries


----------



## Feari-Neko

strawberries !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



cofee or tea?


----------



## ~StangChick~

creepy cab


vegas or miami


----------



## hell no they wont go

miami!


skinny dipping in ice water or let a bear lick honey off your face


----------



## ~StangChick~

i'll take the bear


roses or tulips


----------



## bluesdad

two lips.....


----------



## smith family kennels

roses

florida keys or smoky mountains?


----------



## ~StangChick~

right now...keys


pina colada or strawberry daquiri


----------



## Cain714

strawberry daquiri

Vodka or bracardi ?


----------



## Feari-Neko

vodka !!!!!!


unicorn or dragon ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Unicorn, i love them! its a sentimental thing.


leno or lettermen


----------



## hell no they wont go

leno


wich would you rather have 

girl freind who is mostly plastic but hot...nice but dumb as bricks


girl as freind who is hot has all your interests and has little to no flaws but is married ?



for the girls eh just replace girl with guy i guess.


----------



## Feari-Neko

personally i better like being alone... but if i have no choice, ill take the friend guy wich hot and have same interest than i..



love or sex ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

love


you think there may be a Bigfoot agree or disagree?
(i'm asking because i have been watvhing a damn marathon on it..lol)


----------



## smith family kennels

disagree

would you be a movie star or a rock star?


----------



## Cain714

Rock star for sure

Silver or Platium ?


----------



## smith family kennels

platnium

one hit wonder or death by drugs and rock n roll? lol


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney

I say death by drugs because its always more memorable... 

What do you prefer? Bully Breeds or APBT?


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao I agree

apbt's

what would you give up first your dog or your wife/husband?


----------



## nate

you would be gone lol 

air hockey or pin ball ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

air hockey

ok, so your on the highway in the fast lane cruisin along you come up behind a person doing 60 and no one is in the right lane.....

Do you ride there ass till they get over or pass on the right??


----------



## marshjo

lol!! ride their ass!! 

eat or go workout?!


----------



## koonce272

eat, im starving right now.

loose an arm or a leg?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

leg...
i could easily get a fake one to replace it and its less noticable then and arm. 

fish or hunt?


----------



## marshjo

hunt!!

corvette or mustang?


----------



## Cain714

corvette

hat or beanie ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

beanie


quad or dirtbike?


----------



## princesstrish617

quad 

Mcdonalds or Burger King

Soz guys I'm hungry lol


----------



## hell no they wont go

yuck on both but i'd say burger king.



if you had to own one would it be a shihtzu or a german shepered?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Shepard



italian or mexican


----------



## rawlins98

mexican  Rain or Snow?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Rain, i'm so sick of snow!!!!

snow cross or motorcross


----------



## Cain714

Motocross

supercharger or turbo ?


----------



## smith family kennels

turbo

natural or implants?


----------



## Coletrain

Natural

Blond or Brunette?


----------



## princesstrish617

Brunette.

Blue eyes or Brown eyes


----------



## smith family kennels

blue eyes

Doritos or lays?


----------



## princesstrish617

Doritos

ice coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## smith family kennels

ice coffee (don't really know never tried it but its got to be better than hot coffee lol)

coke or pepsi?


----------



## princesstrish617

guess we are playing alone lol -

Pepsi!

boxers or briefs? :roll: lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

well on a dude? boxers..no tighty whities


fleece or flannel


----------



## Cain714

flannel

nike or adidas ?


----------



## princesstrish617

Definitely Nike


----------



## smith family kennels

agrees with above

zoo or circus?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Zoo


speed up or slow down at a yellow light?


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao speed up

slam on the breaks or blow through red lights when it turns while speeding?


----------



## princesstrish617

Blow through!!

complete stop at the stop sign or slowly roll through?


----------



## nate

lol if i dont see light's i dont even slow down

maddog20/20 or thunderbird ? blahhhhhhhh


----------



## Jr.

maddog lol!!

Digital Cable or Satellite?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Digital Cable ....

Iced coffee or Hot?


----------



## smith family kennels

iced I guess i don't like coffee lol

banana split or fudge sundae?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sundae


white or black apbt?


----------



## smith family kennels

black ( hard to beat in the show ring)

chocolate or fawn?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

ooooo chocolate....ive never seen one real up close before.

40z or Tall Cans?


----------



## smith family kennels

40 oz (cause i need one right now if this forum doesnt stop for a min ill never get to 
sleep haahaha)

real beer or light beer?


----------



## princesstrish617

Lite beer

Hard Liq. or beer


----------



## big_shooter42

definitely beer tastes better on a hot day

bottle or can?


----------



## princesstrish617

Bottle

henikin (sp) or corona?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

dive bar please! 

Vodka or gin?


----------



## princesstrish617

rum

smoke or drink?


----------



## Cain714

swim

pb&j or tuna sandwich ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

vodka, rum? You should be ashamed it's gin and whiskey LOL 

I'm goin with pb&j! 

Fold or wad the TP? LOL


----------



## Cain714

Fold it

jacket or hoodie ?


----------



## Coletrain

Jacket

jeans or khakis?


----------



## Nizmo

jeans

up or down?


----------



## ~StangChick~

down baby


prepaid or contract


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Prepaid


Shave or wax?.....


----------



## smith family kennels

lol depends on the area we are talking about 

shave (sometimes wax)

full piece or two piece?


----------



## ~StangChick~

uh 2


vanilla or cinnomon scent?


----------



## smith family kennels

cinn.

dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## PeanutsMommy

white chocolate.

Rainy day or Sunny day?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

white does the chocolate have to be white? 

Rainy days ....puddle stompin time!

Whip Cream or Cool Whip?


----------



## smith family kennels

ain' t it the same thing lol
cool whip

adrinaline rush or sex?


----------



## Cain714

aint that the same too, lol just kidding

Sex

strawberries or cherry's ?


----------



## smith family kennels

strawberries ( and no its not the same but a rush can be a subsitute for sex I guess lmao)

coconut or pineapple?


----------



## Feari-Neko

coconut

gummie or hard candies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

gummie


self employed or company?


----------



## smith family kennels

company (would rather be self employed though)

would you rather run a pet store or a grooming shop?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

all of the above...
sky diving or deep sea diving?....


----------



## smith family kennels

deep sea diving ( it last longer)

white water rafting or skiing


----------



## ~StangChick~

water rafting...


go out and drink or sit home and chill


----------



## smith family kennels

sit home and chill(saves more money for dog shows hehe)

dance club or live band?


----------



## Cain714

Live band

gummy bears or jelly belly's ?


----------



## smith family kennels

gummy bears

skittles or sweettarts?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

skittles.........taste the rainbow
Batman or superman?


----------



## nate

batman i like the toy's 


chruch or a bar ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

uh a bar


deep purple or black sabbath


----------



## smith family kennels

black sabbath

rolling stones or CCR?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Stones
Hairspray or Gel


----------



## nate

gel if i had hair lol 

long or short hair?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

long hair .... MAN LOL even though mine is short damn hospital rules lol


Innie or an Outtie? talking belly buttons here...


----------



## nate

innie 

bellyring or no


----------



## hell no they wont go

ouch no


popsicle or ice cream sunday


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Ice cream sundae .......aaahhhhh with Whipped cream, hot fudge, peanuts..........
Pirates or Ninjas?....


----------



## hell no they wont go

i would say pirates but i personally get sea sick so ninjas they are way cool ne way.


shoot a squirrel or your in laws?


----------



## princesstrish617

definitely my inlaws

leather collar or Nylon


----------



## hell no they wont go

nylon if it was leather onyx would try to eat it.



reading books first then seeing the movie or watching movie first then reading book?


----------



## smith family kennels

reading the book first if i watched the movie first I would never read the book

vampire movies or monster movies?


----------



## gator912

vegas
harley or sport bike?


----------



## smith family kennels

sportsbike

zombies or warewolves?


----------



## pcw20

Zombies


Glass half full or glass half empty?


----------



## ~StangChick~

either way


pay your bills on time or wait for shut off notices


----------



## Cain714

Lately, wait for shut off notice. lol

white or wheat bread ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i hear ya..

white

order out or cook your own meals


----------



## PeanutsMommy

cook my own

beach or mountains?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Mountains by the beach! damn this is hard.....

i cant choose

OK... Ive decided!

Mountains there is no fly fishing at the beaches around here lol.

Cookies or Brownies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Special brownies

do u tan or burn?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Tan til im black lol


Real boobs or fake boobs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

REAL

hi five or smack on the aS$


----------



## Cain714

Smack on that ass for sure (love those special brownies by the way)


long hair or short ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Its been done cane...
Gotta keep it short ofr the hospital but i like to let my hair bang when i can

LONG


Sequals or Trilogies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sequal

terminator or predator


----------



## hell no they wont go

PREDATOR!!!



chevy or ford?


----------



## smith family kennels

chevy

extended cab or king cab?


----------



## BedlamBully

Is Quad cab an options? Kings are so big and extended isn't big enough lol.

Lifted or Lowered?


----------



## hell no they wont go

smith family kennels said:


> chevy
> 
> extended cab or king cab?


yeah baby im on your boat!

lifted.

dinner with dave chappel or dinner with kathy griffen?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

IM RICK JAMES BITCH!

Dave Chapelle for sure


Better physical comedian...

Steve Martin or Peter Sellers?


----------



## hell no they wont go

i like steve martin.


aqua teen hunger force or the adventure brothers?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

ATHF...

your wrong the right answer was peter sellers... lol even though he was known for drowning puppies....


Sylvester stallone or Arnold "the govenator" Swarzenneger or however it spelled lol...


----------



## smith family kennels

stallone

donald duck or daffy duck?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Daffy for sure lol 


Sock full of quarters or sockfull of hot knickels?


----------



## smith family kennels

quarters 

if you were stuck driving a beater (car) would it be
a gremlin or a pinto lmfao?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Blue pinto with orange flames lol waynes world party on!

whats more delicious...

surf or turf?


----------



## Cain714

Surf


roses or lilly's ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Every rose has its thorn but ill say roses...


peaches or plums?


----------



## smith family kennels

peaches(Im going to the country going to eat a lot of peaches god I hated that song)

white grapes are red grapes?


----------



## hell no they wont go

white grapes


shark fishing or large mouth bass fishing?


----------



## smith family kennels

shark fishing bring on the big boys lmao (adrenline junky sorry)

hunting hogs or hunting deer?


----------



## hell no they wont go

i would say hogs i think deer are beutiful anyoing but beutiful i just cant stand pigs or hogs... i do like the way they taste yummy



which is the most trippy charactor cheshire cat...genie fom alladin


----------



## smith family kennels

you forgot to ask a question with that answer lol


----------



## hell no they wont go

yeah sorry :roll: just edited it tho.


----------



## ~StangChick~

umm cat


target or wal-mart


----------



## hell no they wont go

sadly almart the only target is a good hour or so away wally is only about 10 to 20 mins away in every direction. 




snuggly cuddly lazy pitbull or extreme active well muscled pitbull?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Snuggly cuddly lazy Pitbull

What would you rather have Deep fried or wrapped in bacon?
.....................................Myself personally :rofl:mmmmmmmmm....baaaconnn


----------



## hell no they wont go

bacon.


would you rather eat monkey brains, or cow tongue?


----------



## meganc66

ewwwwww... brains, who knows what that tongue has been licking. 



Where would you rather eat, a fast food joint or a sit down restaurant?


----------



## Coletrain

Sit down joint

Favorite thing to do on your day off?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sleep and chill out, take the dog for a long walk


how about you?


----------



## Coletrain

I am retired. Every day is a day off lol.

Prefer to watch a sporting event on TV or see it in person?


----------



## ~StangChick~

If it's motorcross in person please


last sporting event you attended?


----------



## Coletrain

Blackhawks game Sunday afternoon. We lost . Leaving in 30 minutes or so for tonight's game.

Who is better? Kobe Bryant or Jordan in his prime?


----------



## ~StangChick~

honestly i wouldn't know.....Jordan i guess


charger or chevelle


----------



## Cain714

Jordan by far

Nike or Reebok ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nike..u skipped my question dang it


sooo charger or chevelle


----------



## Cain714

chevelle, dang it. lol your too quick Stangchick

N.O.S. or Supercharger ?


----------



## PeanutsMommy

turbo 

night or day?


----------



## smith family kennels

night but im usally stuck with day.

herbie or knight rider?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh god..lol knight rider


go to the gym or work out at home?


----------



## Feari-Neko

work out home ! im shy at gym too many guys! hehe!


rat or spider ?? (you like the more)


----------



## smith family kennels

uhhh do i have to pick
spider i suppose

which bothers you most
magits or roaches?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Depends on who cooked them.... 
*ROACHES * you keep killing them but there's always more.

Jet Li or Jackie Chan?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chan


pulp fiction or jackie brown


----------



## smith family kennels

pulp fiction

up in smoke or pineapple express?


----------



## Cain714

Up in Smoke all the way

Cheech or Chong ?


----------



## smith family kennels

cheech lol

well can't use what I was thinking after that one so lets go with this haha

drink or smoke?


----------



## Feari-Neko

i supose drink, wine with a great meal is very nice
i dont get drunk and no smoke

cheeta or zebra?


----------



## ~StangChick~

cheeta


this or that or ask questions?


----------



## smith family kennels

ask questions

baseball game or football game?


----------



## SutterCane

baseball game

better player-A Rod or Jeter?


----------



## smith family kennels

a rod

braves or yankees?


----------



## SutterCane

Yankees

Cardinals or Cubs?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Cardinals 

tattoos or piercings?


----------



## ~StangChick~

tattoos


horror or action


----------



## smith family kennels

can't you have both lol. action

muchy or bloody (movies that is)?


----------



## Cain714

Bloody

Sparkletts or Arrowhead ?


----------



## smith family kennels

ummm wtf is that? are we talking about paper towels 
ill guess and say
sparkletts 

charmin or angel soft?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Charmin

Jack in the Box or Carl's Jr/Hardees


----------



## smith family kennels

carlsjr/hardees

taco hell or subway?


----------



## Feari-Neko

we dont have taco bell in my area... so i get subway ( but i still dont like it)
i like french or italian restaurants the best...


heyy!
french or italian restaurants ?


----------



## bluefamily

*which one*

If it is _true_ french food and not Americanized then french food- especially the wine!)

homeopathic or chemical medicine for your pets?:clap:


----------



## smith family kennels

homepathic is preferred but sometimes chemical is all that works

towel dry or air dry?


----------



## MY MIKADO

towel dry i guess.

Cerel hot or cold.


----------



## SutterCane

cold

Coffee-black or creamer?


----------



## smith family kennels

i hate coffee lmao so

creamer lots of it and lots of sugar too hahaha

bowling or pool?


----------



## ~StangChick~

pool...

ever bring your dog to bass pro shop? I brought Sully today that place is awsome.


----------



## smith family kennels

nope tractor supply and pet depot

if you had the choice which would you do. If your neighbor pissed you off would you let your dog piss on their tires or take a big dump im their yard?


----------



## Feari-Neko

pee on tires, he cant trow it back to me ^^


if youre obligated wich will you eat : insects or a squirel ?


----------



## SutterCane

chocolate covered insects, no chocolate-squirrel

nintendo wii, playstation 3 or xbox 360?


----------



## Feari-Neko

i got the wii... but i asked for xbox360 !!!! 

war game , or magic game


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

War Game

What would your superhero name be?


----------



## ~StangChick~

NutCraker


Rescue or buy from a breeder?


----------



## Feari-Neko

here rescue dont have pupies, i think ill buy from a breeder or just a friend that have puppies.. 
im not even decided if i want to do shows with or not..

Show dog or pet dog ??


----------



## ~StangChick~

no rescues?? damn
pet

would you rather call your dog bubba or stinky


----------



## Feari-Neko

stinky !!!
( i got a sweatshirt with a skunk on it sayin i <3 lil stinkers !)

wich will you have as a pet :
monkey or racoon ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

racoons are pretty cool


tom and jerry or yogi the bear


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dont know yogi .. so tom and jerry (as a kid i was a cat fanatic)


taz or tweetie ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Taz


fruity or flwery smells


----------



## Feari-Neko

fruity! i love peer smells.. (thats weird but im addicted to it) and i wash skinny with a milkbath (for pet) that smell straberie nesquick.. hahaha!! she smell goooooooood!!


play/fight or throw a ball ?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Play/Fight 

Mixed Martial Arts or Ol Skool boxing what would rather compete in:stick:


----------



## ~StangChick~

boxing


HMO or PPO (health insurance)


----------



## MY MIKADO

neither I don't do Doctors. 


Chevy or Ford.


----------



## hell no they wont go

chevy!



would you rather be a cobra or a monkey?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

thats such a weird questions lol since i am a monkey i guess.... COBRA
you mess with cobra... you get the fangs LOL

Elves or Dwarves?


----------



## hell no they wont go

eh i think gnomes are cuter but i'll go with elves.



(yeah i know it was weird couldnt think of nething else...)



horse back riding on beach or motor cross?


----------



## ~StangChick~

motorcross for me


read a book or watch tv?


----------



## Cain714

watch t.v.

email or text ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

email.....


pixy stix or sweet tarts


----------



## hell no they wont go

pixy sticks



long hot bath in hot tub or sun bathing at the beach


----------



## ~StangChick~

sun bathing...I NEED SUMMER!!!


beef jerky or slim jim


----------



## hell no they wont go

slim jim


log cabbin in secluded area in the woods big vacation home in the middle of hollywood?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Log Cabin I hate the city


Jamaica or Mexico


----------



## Feari-Neko

i supose mexico .. 
but i better go in europe , im not into hot temperature and sun.. i like cold/cloudy day.. 


pop corn or ice cream?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ice cream


slurpee or slush puppy


----------



## SSuperChevy

Slurpee

Red Nose or Blue Nose


----------



## hell no they wont go

i like fawn or black brindle the best but i would go for red.




rainy day cuddled on comfy couch by fire place with good read or fave tv show


or sunny day out swiming in a pool with fresh lemonade and the grill going?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sunny day..i love your questions..lol

amp or rockstar


----------



## alphamum82

Amp definitely 

Snowmobiling or Muddin'?


----------



## Cain714

Snowmobiling

dirt bike or quad ?


----------



## hell no they wont go

quad.....




boxer or cane corso


----------



## alphamum82

Cane Corso

Cat or Iguana?


----------



## Feari-Neko

cats ! my cat is too awesome 
but i like snakes too and giant spider and rat.. but thats not the point...


eat the bunny or pet the bunny ??


----------



## gator912

pet the bunny


pepsi or coke?


----------



## Feari-Neko

berrkkkkk none!!!
i like better green tea or milk 

chocolate milkshake or vanilla milkshake?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Chocolate 

:woof: or upruns:


----------



## pcw20

Vanilla with kalua 

Pro life or pro choice?


----------



## Feari-Neko

i will answer both
:woof:

and heumm what is pro plan and pro choice ?
if it dog food i ratter choose royal canin or vet diet..


halloween or easter?


----------



## ~StangChick~

halloween any day

combos or pretzles


----------



## hell no they wont go

combos yummt...



eat your own homade chicken dinner or eat your parents homemade pot roast?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mine, my mom doesnt cook for me anymore.


waterbed or regular matress


----------



## Feari-Neko

regular but very big one 


Skippy or Flipper ?


----------



## Cain714

Flipper

Tom or Jerry ? (Cartoons that is)


----------



## smith family kennels

jerry tom's a bit slowwwwwwwww

HeMan or Shera (thats if anyone remembers that cartoon lol)


----------



## megz

Uh duhhhhh Shera!!! and yes i remember, that was still on my saturday mornings 



Care bears or Rainbow Bright???


----------



## PeanutsMommy

care bears for sure


spongebob or patrick?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

spongebob "lesser of two evils"

Sesame Street or Fraggle Rock (See if anyone remembers Fraggle):roll:


----------



## hell no they wont go

don remember fraggle but i loved sesame street. speaking of that is it rue they turned cookie moster into carrot monster!!?? i mean i remeber a lot of cartoons when i was young but not the names what was fraggle about? i may remember.





road trip in an old school bright green bus out of state with your best buds 


or trip to closest state in a coach bus for one day with a bunch of different people?


----------



## Feari-Neko

road trip in an old school bright green bus out of state with your best buds 

i better like be with people i know well , im lil insecure when im alone with much strangers hehe (and i travel alone in Europe!! im stupid hehe)


one month vacantion in :
China or Japan ?


----------



## Coletrain

My kid and I are hitting China for 3 weeks this summer so China would be my answer.

Automatic or Manual transmission?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Manual Transmission

Hand drawn animation or Computer Generated ?

\


hell no they wont go said:


> don remember fraggle but i loved sesame street. speaking of that is it rue they turned cookie moster into carrot monster!!?? i mean i remeber a lot of cartoons when i was young but not the names what was fraggle about? i may remember.


It's trippy. Click on the Title name name youtube won't let this video be embedded.


----------



## Feari-Neko

heum 
i dont know wich is.. but i better like the grafics like lion kings than shrek
is lion king hand draw??? hehehe

wich scare you more
shark or crocodiles??


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Neither I use alligator for dog collars and eat sharks in tacos.

Ever tried Squid that wasn't calimari(sp)?


----------



## pcw20

Never.....


Reg beer or Lite?


----------



## ~StangChick~

make it a bud light


biker boys or fast and furious


----------



## Chicago

2 Fast 2 furious...I'm 2 Fast Fo' Yall!!

Stick Shift or Automatic?


----------



## ~StangChick~

stick


dragons or unicorns


----------



## Feari-Neko

unicorns !!! 
do you know the song i want to f*** a unicorn in C minor ?
or CHARLIE!! WE'VE FOUND A MOUNTAIN CHARLIE !! COME WITH US CHARLIE!!!!!!
OMG ITS A LEOPLURODON !!!!!! ITS GONNA GUIDE OUR WAY TO THE CANDY MOUNTAIN!!

ok ok..
long or short hair ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

LOL no i havent but I collect unicorns.

Long hair for me

chinese food or italian


----------



## SutterCane

italian

cards or board games?


----------



## hell no they wont go

neither but i would go with cards board games seem corny. and yeah lion king was hand drawn.




go on a crazy adventure in alice in wonderland with the cheshire cat as your tour guide...


or take a carpet ride with genie through the desert and fight off bad guys with aboo or whatever that monkies name is as your sidekick?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I'll go down the rabbit hole! 


Hot fudge or caramel?


----------



## SutterCane

hot fudge

LOL: the blue pill or the red pill?


----------



## ~StangChick~

blue


back hander or punch


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hit someone with a back hand to get them back on the track man!

Punches are for finishin stuff thats already been started.

i dont give warnings so PUNCH!


Drop Kick or Roundhouse?


----------



## pcw20

Chuck Norris style...Roundhouse...


Snowboard or Sk8board


----------



## Cain714

Sk8board

Mountain bike or Beach crusier ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

No beach cruiser loser for me....

Mountain Bike man...


Roller Skates or Inline?


----------



## hell no they wont go

inline



hike in rainforest during hottest climate of the year? or 


hike up mt eerest coldest time of the year?


----------



## ~StangChick~

HOT climate please


smoke and a pancake or a bong and a blitz


----------



## SutterCane

LOL, uh, smoke and a pancake(?)

Slipknot or Stone Sour?


----------



## hell no they wont go

~StangChick~ said:


> HOT climate please
> 
> smoke and a pancake or a bong and a blitz


u literally took my question!! oh well too late!

slipknot

dancing on the moon with zombie aliens throwing a holloween bash

or getting drunk under the sea with a gang of hooligan sharks who know how to party?


----------



## SutterCane

Pirates of the caribbean, space is too far out of my comfort zone.

Goodfellas or The Departed?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Goodfellas (italian mobsters are better)

donnie brasco or blow


----------



## SutterCane

Donnie Brasco-can't watch the heavy drug stuff.

Air Force Ones or Air Jordans?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Air force ones not really a fan of Jordans shoes.

If you had to chose one particular food, only one, that you had to eat for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## ~StangChick~

mushrooms..lol


bowling or golf


----------



## Coletrain

Golf to get away. Bowling to have fun with the kid.

Deep dish or thin crust pizza?


----------



## hell no they wont go

thin crutst plz!



wprking at burger king leaning out toilet bowls


or working at a farm cleaning horses?


----------



## ~StangChick~

farm..anything not to dael with the public


blow up or keep it bottled up inside


----------



## hell no they wont go

if i am smart at the time i keep it kind of bottled up and let it trickle out so i can make sense of what i am aying instead of spweing all my frustrations out at once. your thought and words need to make much sense to you before they will to any one else.



going to a kiddy carnival with a two year old and have to do e verything the child wants


or be a child waiting in a laundry mat with no tv for a few hours with your parents.


----------



## ~StangChick~

uh carnival



votives or jar candles


----------



## hell no they wont go

jar candles....




lap top or psp?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

laptop


whos your internet provider?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I guess verizon


pay your tickets or ignore them?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I pay The Man lol

do you work in the field or in an office?


----------



## ~StangChick~

office...i have a cubical.


bi*tch at an associate or request a supervisor?


----------



## hell no they wont go

both........




eat a loli pop with a scorpion in it for $57 you need to eat the scorpion as well



dive into a shark infested water (shallow) with raw staek strapped aroubd your ody for $250?


----------



## smith family kennels

ill take the scorpion I like having arms and legs lol


would you eat a frog or a snake?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well i heard both may possibly be good fried..i would try snake...


seal or black


----------



## smith family kennels

seal

chocolate or red?


----------



## ~StangChick~

red


use a coupon or don't bother with em


----------



## kruella23

dont bother with em...

die by fire or drown?


----------



## Feari-Neko

drown, 
hey i just got an intencive burn on my arm this week !!
it look discusting now!!! oil goes on my arm and i see my skin make bubles cause it was cooking !!! now my arm look like a zombie arm !!!


if you have to date wich you pick :
a zombie or a alien ?


----------



## smith family kennels

alien maybe it wouldnt eat me.

vampire or werewolf? been watching twilight lmao


----------



## bluefamily

*which one*

I'd have to say werewolf...vampires give me the creeps

sweeping or vaccuming? :hammer:


----------



## smith family kennels

sweeping I have no carpet (love vampires I have an obsession with them lol)

die young or live as a immortal?


----------



## bluefamily

Live immortal for sure! Think of all the things you could teach your great great great forever great grandkids... WOW!!!

Dominos or Pizza Hut?


----------



## smith family kennels

pizza hut (i work there lmao) 

its a beautiful day out side in town. You need to get a few blocks down. Walk or take the bus?


----------



## ~StangChick~

walk 

timberlands or lugz


----------



## smith family kennels

timberlandz i guess im more of a doc martin fan myself lol

If you could change the path of life you walk would you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

nah, i will just leave it as is.


irritated easily or mostly calm


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Irritated easily



What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i dunno pay a few bucks for a pack..lol

kettle corn or regular popcorn


----------



## SutterCane

Kettle

soccer or rugby?


----------



## Cain714

Soccer

Hockey or golf ?


----------



## SutterCane

watch-hockey, play-golf

ufc or boxing?


----------



## smith family kennels

both suck lmao boxing

like it rough or soft? lmfao


----------



## inkaddiction

Geeez.... I dont even know you guys.....Im a pain puppy

bath or shower


----------



## smith family kennels

shower...............


go watch a live band or go to the movies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

band...


country type or more for the city?


----------



## Feari-Neko

well im more in city for now and when ill have childrens ill be more country ^^


siamese cat or angora cat


----------



## ~StangChick~

siamese if you please


play some pool or throw some dice


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Play some pool.


Swim or jog?


----------



## ~StangChick~

swim


greece or italy


----------



## Feari-Neko

italy
many nice punk bands !!!


iphone or blackberry?


----------



## Cain714

Blackberry


choclate chip or macadamia nut ?


----------



## marineguy56

Macadamia Nut. 


liquor or beer


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Liquor.


Boiled peanuts or chips and salsa?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chips and salsa


choker or collar


----------



## Britsm

collar.

Puppy or Dog?


----------



## ~StangChick~

puppy


ax or chainsaw


----------



## Feari-Neko

chainsaw, it looks good for a serial killer hehe



Mario or Luigi ?


----------



## pitbull learner

Mario


the ocean or the pools?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Pool...


White or Black?


----------



## Triniboy18

Black. Everythign looks sleek in black.

Lamborghini or Ferrari?


----------



## Cain714

Ferrari

Bentley or McLaren F1 ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I'd like to take the MacLaren for a ride.

blackjack or slot machines


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dont know play cards, so ill take slut machine 

grape or apple ?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Grape....


hazel or blue?


----------



## ~StangChick~

blue


fantasy factory or nitro circus?


----------



## poboy1

nitro circus

cruisers or crotch rockets


----------



## Harley D

cruisers

donkey or llama??


----------



## smith family kennels

donkey

weight pull or agility?


----------



## Harley D

weight pull

pineapple or strawberries


----------



## ~StangChick~

pineapple


root beer or cream soda


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Rootbeer...



jolly ranchers or sweet tarts?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

jolly ranchers!! 

cropped or uncropped?


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Uncropped

NCIS or Cold Case?


----------



## Harley D

NCIS

Dodge Neon or Jeep Cherokee


----------



## ~StangChick~

Jeep


flowmasters or Mac exhaust


----------



## Cain714

Flowmaster

automatic or manual ?


----------



## smith family kennels

manual

lowered or raised?


----------



## marineguy56

Raised 




Red or Blue


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blue


drags or round track


----------



## smith family kennels

drags ( would rather have road coarse but ya know)

be messed up or sober?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Sober.....


Bottle or Can?


----------



## ~StangChick~

can....

recycle or throw away


----------



## Feari-Neko

recycle , hehe



use a car to go to work or collective transport (even a car but more than 1 person)


----------



## ~StangChick~

I drive my car

pineapple or banana...


----------



## pitbull learner

Pinapple


outboard or inboard on a boat??


----------



## ~StangChick~

out


tylonol or advil


----------



## APBTMOMMY

tylonol


Butter scotch or peppermint?


----------



## ~StangChick~

butterscotch

braveheart or 1500


----------



## smith family kennels

neither both boring


Dragons or faires?


----------



## Cain714

Dragons

pineapple express or Knocked up ?


----------



## smith family kennels

knocked up lmfao that was just great

live on farm or live in woods?


----------



## marineguy56

live in the woods. 


go to prison or live in a 3rd world country?


----------



## Feari-Neko

what is 3rd world country?
like in Alice in wonderland?


well 
Lion king or lil mermaid ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Third World is a categorical label used to describe states that are considered to be underdeveloped in terms of their economy or level of industrialization, globalization, standard of living, health, education or other criteria for 'advancements'.

Lion King...


submission or knockout


----------



## Feari-Neko

then ill choose prison, im too scared of hiv to go in poor country.
============

submission so i get not my nose broken ! hehehe

========

shoulder massage or feet spa


ps: im sorry for my bad english im french ^^


----------



## ~StangChick~

shoulders



wine or bubbly


----------



## Feari-Neko

i love wine, i dunno the other...
so i choose WINE !!

The abyss or Alien


----------



## Cain714

The abyss

DVD or Blu Ray ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

DVD all i gots


peeps or jelly beans


----------



## pitbullmomma

Jelly Beans

Short or Tall


----------



## princesstrish617

tall

blue eyes or brown eyes


----------



## ~StangChick~

brown


shorts or capris


----------



## pitbullmomma

shorts

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Pepsi


Wendy's or McDonalds


----------



## Dodreamzcometru

Mcdonalds

Fiji or Tahiti


----------



## ~StangChick~

uh Fiji


bargain shopper or Don't care about price?


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dont care about price,
IF I WANT IT , I'LL GET IT !!!



if you have to choose youre love , you will choose a :

beautifull or intelligent ?


----------



## Cain714

intelligent

Roses or Lilly's ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Roses


lipgloss or lipstick


----------



## Feari-Neko

lipstick, i hate gloss, its discusting hehe

jeans coat or leather coat?


----------



## ~StangChick~

leather...


Paul Sr or Jr.(OCC)


----------



## Feari-Neko

what is that ?


wich language youll learn ?
french or spanish


----------



## ~StangChick~

Spanish

It's not a that is a them...Guess you never heard of Orange County Choppers?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i got one! 

bikini or one peice???


----------



## mikey077

i prefer seeing girls in bikinis. 

Lakers or Cavs?


----------



## texpitbull2

Cavs i guess 




did yall miss me or should i stay gone ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

HOLY SHIZ! Welcome back tex! You were just a topic of discussion not too long ago! We missed you a whole heck of alot! Please stay and hang for a while we need some of the old blood back!

i don't even have a question this really has made my night!


----------



## Feari-Neko

ok...
soo..... heum
chicken nugget or hamburger?


----------



## smith family kennels

hamburger

die by falling off a cliff or by car accident?


----------



## Feari-Neko

falling off a cliff, it look sooo intensive^^ 
(im scared in car)

english bull terriers or english bulldogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

bulldog

single or attached


----------



## Feari-Neko

single


black or blue?


----------



## ~StangChick~

black

do you like the weather hot or cool


----------



## Feari-Neko

COLD! or cool ! im a north person, i hate summer ^^


ice cream :
chocolate, vanilla or strawberrie ?


----------



## Leon

Chocolate,

You are ship wrecked and on a life boat with one another another person. After a few days on the open seas the other person dies. Would you eat the other person to keep yourself alive, or will you decide to starve and dehydrate even though you are very weak hoping for rescue?.


----------



## Feari-Neko

im curious so ill probably taste it and try burn it ( dunno how) to change the taste 


if you fall into the heummm "sewer? " ( you know underground tunnel with water, rats, shit, etc..) and you locked there for days...
what will you drink ?
the dirty water or youre own pee ?


----------



## Leon

Pee. Not only urine is sterile, its been shown that drinking small amounts have certain health benefits. But of course drinking a large amount could be toxic, since it is after all waste.

Who would you rather be, a ninja or a pirate?


----------



## Cain714

ninja

Viking or Samurai ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Samuri..give me the swords baby!!


flea market or mall


----------



## ~StangChick~

Fine I will answer my own question! Mall

regular ring or ringtones?


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dont like jewelleri. exept tatoed ones ^^
( and i dont understand what is ringstone and ring difference)


kiss a goat or a pig ?


----------



## Leon

Kiss a goat. Goats are hawt!

What is your preferred way to be executed, Beheading or firing squad?


----------



## Nyce22

i would take the firing squad all day... beheadings take too long lol

would you date jason or freddy?


----------



## Feari-Neko

freddy is sexy !!!! 

what better on toast ...

roses petals or peanut butter ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ah peanut butter


zebra or cheetah print


----------



## Leon

Cheetah print. More camouflaged. 

Star wars or Star trek?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Star wars movies star trek shows....

Van damme or seagal?


----------



## Leon

Van Damme.

Kobe or Lebron?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Lebron!!!!!!

Jordan or Gretzky?


----------



## Cain714

Gretzky

Quinten Tarantino or Steven Spielberg ?


----------



## Leon

Spielberg, Saving private Ryan, greatest war movie of all time. I love Tarantino too.

MMA or boxing?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

MMA!!!!! (even tho i love boxin too lol)

comics or word searches (reading paper lol)


----------



## ~StangChick~

comics


pacific sunwear or Aeropostle


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmmmmmmm good question... on boys is pac sun, but id go for Aero

skater or gangster style (lmfao)


----------



## Leon

Skater. Never could pull off the pants on the knees look required to be thuggish.

Hunting or fishing?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ohhhhhhhh maannnn

i have NEVER gone fishin but i REALLLYYY want too.... so i guess HUNTING.


hippos or zebras?


----------



## Cain714

zebras

Pioneer or Kenwood ?


----------



## Leon

Cain714 said:


> zebras
> 
> Pioneer or Kenwood ?


Zebras?..lol..negative rep coming your way via LiiL_l0cz..jk. haha

Pioneer.

Vodka or whiskey?


----------



## ~StangChick~

absolute, please

Monster or Red Bull


----------



## Leon

Red bull.

If you lived in the civil war era, which side would you choose, the confederacy or the union?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Gosh My family fought for both sides... One was a spy for the north the other a general for the south, as is the case with most families who lived in the US back then.... im gonna have to say .... The North, the economic climate in the south was extremely bad... not to mention (as in all wars) big business was prolonging the war to profit more... Id hate to be on the side that surrendered. To even say that most of those boys and men that fought in the civil war had a CHOICE of what side they were on is crazy. Lee himself didnt even want to lead the south but damnit... the job up north was already taken LOL. Troubling times, to say the least, for this country. 

on a lighter note..... LOL

Talking "Too Wong Fu" here.... the movie...

Swazey or Snipes?


----------



## Leon

Snipes. 

Do you approve of how Obama is handling the economy?..Yes or No?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hmmmm he says one thing and does another... Dissaprove... F'n 44cent stamps LOL. 

Bait or lures?


----------



## ~StangChick~

jitterbug when the sun is about to go down


bass or pickeral


----------



## Nyce22

ummm... bass?
peanut butter, or protein shake?


----------



## alphamum82

Protein shake
Weight bench or elliptical


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

eliptical..... (im a girl no weight bench)

crunches or push ups?


----------



## alphamum82

Crunches (Hate my belly LOL)
Sweats or jeans


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

jeans! never leave the house lookin sloppy...


hair down, or ponytail?


----------



## Nyce22

definately a ponytail!!!

umm.... colgate, or crest?


----------



## alphamum82

Crest! I love the taste better. 
Undies or commando


----------



## Nyce22

depends on how the boys feel about it lol...

grannies? or thongs?


----------



## alphamum82

Thongs before grannies for sure!!!! LOL
Lingerie or tee n roos


----------



## Nyce22

gotta love the lingerie....

tube socks or ankle socks?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ankle



sneakers or flip flops


----------



## Leon

Sneakers, Flip flops is a man card violation.

Work, morning shift or night shift?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well i start at 10 am so morning.........


burger or chicken sandwich


----------



## MISSAPBT

Chicken Burger Sandwich  Nah, chicken sandwich

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

brunette baby!!!  we do it better

short or tall girls?


----------



## alphamum82

Short girls, tall guys 
Pudgy or stick thin


----------



## MISSAPBT

pudgy for sure!

bebo or facebook?


----------



## Feari-Neko

both suck.. MYSPACE RULES!!


chicken or turkey


----------



## PeanutsMommy

chicken

kentucky Fried chicken or kentucky grilled chicken?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Omg I wanna try the grilled! Is it good?! I'll go with fried for now....

Shot or stabbed......




BTW....WTF is bebo?!


----------



## APBTMOMMY

The grilled is good had some yesturday lol.

I am gonna have to say stabbed.


Lucky Charms or Fruit Loops?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Lucky Charms


Spank or Pinch


----------



## MISSAPBT

Spank

Bebo is a "socialising" network, like myspazz. :roll: 

Snow or Sand?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sand


Coach or Gucci


----------



## Leon

Whichever one is cheaper.

So you go camping and you camp out for the night, while you slept, would you rather have a large tarantula crawl over and sit on your face or hear a bear going through your things looking for food outside of the tent?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Dude lol I would rather hear the bear tearin through my things of course.


Would you rather get thrown into a pit full of worms or spiders?


----------



## alphamum82

WORMS PLEASE spiders freak me the eff out!!!!

Would you rather jump off the Brooklyn Bridge or sky dive off the Rocky Mountains?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sky dive


Goldberg or Steve Austin


----------



## Leon

Steve Austin

Chinese food or Japanese food?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Chinese


Goofy or Pluto


----------



## Nyce22

goofy is a must...

donald duck? or daffy duck?


----------



## ~StangChick~

daffy cracks me up


long or short hair on guys?


----------



## Leon

Short. Easy to manage.

Do you prefer hands on work or prefer managing?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Hands on work......

Cake or Icecream?


----------



## rusbell

cake...

pudding or jello?


----------



## Cain714

pudding (Choclate)

Ben & Jerry's or Baskin Robins 31 ?


----------



## Nyce22

BR 31, soooo many choices and its all equally delicious!

boxers, briefs, or boxer briefs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well I don't wear any of the above but boxer briefs on a dude can be sexy.


Punisher or Hulk


----------



## Feari-Neko

punisher is less a monster than HULK..
hehe


fruits or vegetables ?


----------



## smith family kennels

fruits

your favorite to watch
agility, weightpull, or freestyle?


----------



## Feari-Neko

weight pulling

wich uglyest

toes or knees


----------



## Nyce22

knees...

baby slob, or baby boogies?


----------



## smith family kennels

baby boogies

baby puke or dog puke


----------



## brendal121

Baby puke cause they dont eat it lol



Top or bottom? lol


----------



## Feari-Neko

top

lion or tiger?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Tiger.....


Beach or Private pool?


----------



## MISSAPBT

Private Pool haha

CC and Dry or Vodka Redbull?


----------



## DaddyDiezel

Jager and Rockstar !

sneakers or sandals ?


----------



## SassyMiss

Sandals for sure

Marmalade Tabbies or Siamese?


----------



## Feari-Neko

siamese all the way!!


pop corn or corn puff?


----------



## Nyce22

corn puff, they just melt in your mouth!

peanut m&ms crispy m&ms or peanut butter m&ms?


----------



## grratch101

crispy m&ms...

what is your favorite music?


----------



## Feari-Neko

visual kei and jrock ( kinda japanese punk/rock/melodic/electronic)
fav. band is Despairs ray


what is yer favorite color ??


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hot Pink 

hat or visor


----------



## Maddog

hat

joke about blondes or about mother-in-law


----------



## Pitwoman

joke about blondes

Do you like Ford's or Chevy's?


----------



## ~StangChick~

both but i drive a ford


Grape or orange soda?


----------



## mygirlmaile

ahhh...toughie!!

grape POP. sorry. im from MI and its pop here.  haha

text or call?


----------



## Cain714

Text

hot dog or hamburger ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hamburger...


tile or hardwood floors?


----------



## Pitwoman

tile

Chicken livers or fish


----------



## mygirlmaile

Fish. Tilapia pleaseee!





Have to hear water dripping for the rest of your life or have to hear a baby crying?


----------



## Jenna23

Ear plugs! lol, water dripping for sure. 

9-volt battery on your tongue or biting foil?


----------



## ~StangChick~

battery


shrimp or calamari?


----------



## razors_edge

shrimp..


liquor or beer


----------



## xx69felicax

liquor.

laptop or desktop?


----------



## ~StangChick~

laptop

black or grey pitbull?


----------



## Cain714

grey pitbull

nintendo wii or playstation 3 ?


----------



## PitBullSwagga

PS3

rally or nascar?


----------



## Cain714

rally

toyota or ford ?


----------



## mygirlmaile

gm. haha. im a gm baby. but between the two, ford. gotta go with american baby!



red wings or penguins?


----------



## razors_edge

i think those are hockey teams...so im say RED WINGS closest thing to a hot wing........ day person or night person ?


----------



## PitBullSwagga

both person...but since it's summer in TX, night person...

Dr.Pepper or Monster?


----------



## razors_edge

monster.

summer or winter


----------



## PitBullSwagga

summer

coffee or cigarettes?


----------



## mygirlmaile

Neither for me. But I'd rather drink coffee than die. So coffee.



Lose all your fingers or lose all your toes?


----------



## Cain714

toes

arrowhead or sparkletts ?


----------



## pitbullfanatic

Arrowhead

Married or Not


----------



## razors_edge

no.....rich n depressed or broke n happpy


----------



## PitBullSwagga

rich and depressed, i can buy happiness.

democrat or repiblican


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dunno american politique
but the one against Obama 

braces or belt ?


----------

